# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ECC81 - EL34 SINGLE END

## aris285

Ηρθε η στιγμη να παρουσιασω και εγω εναν λαμπατο.
Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος ειναι single end με την ecc81 προενισχηση και στο τελικο την el34.
Ο ηχος ειναι απλα καταπληκτικος με απαλα μπασα καταπληκτηκο ηχο στα φωνητικα, πνευστα και ενχορδα.

Οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου ειναι του Αντωνιαδη και ο τροφοδοσιας της amarad.

----------

a.papadatos (06-12-12), 

chris73 (06-12-12), 

dimitris DELTA (07-10-17), 

geronimo (06-12-12), 

gregpro (04-05-15), 

Hulk (06-12-12), 

ironda19 (13-12-12), 

kentar (06-12-12), 

lion (07-12-12), 

makisvl (30-03-20), 

Marc (05-05-15), 

parisat (18-01-19), 

PARKER (25-02-19), 

spyrost (05-12-17), 

thanos_x (18-12-12), 

tlschvs (28-02-19), 

χρηστος42 (19-12-12)

----------


## aris285

Και τα εσωψυχα του. Εκανα ρεκορ ελαχηστης χρησης δεματικων Μονο 5 χρησιμοποιησα.



και εδω μαζι μετον μεγαλο του αδελφο.

----------

agis68 (28-09-16), 

geronimo (06-12-12), 

makisvl (30-03-20), 

thanos_x (18-12-12)

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Άρη πρωί πρωί μας εύκιαξες με τον λαμπάτο. Βλέπω πολύ καλή κατασκευή από πάνω μα και από κάτω. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω γιατί βάζεις  2Χ3,15V στα νήματα και όχι 6,3V.Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος. Πάντως συγχαρητήρια και καλές ακροάσεις γιατί όντως είναι μαγευτικός  ο ήχος των λυχνιών.

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## haris_216

καλά, γίνεται χαμός με τους λαμπάτους. υπάρχει μεγάλη ντόπια παραγωγή!!!
αν και δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να κάνω την οποιαδήποτε κριτική, δεν σταματάνε να με εντυπωσιάζουν οι σχετικές κατασκευές. και αισθητικά αλλά και βλέποντας την εσωτερική κατασκευή.
τελικά καλή η πλακέτα αλλά και το στήσιμο μηχανήματος με όμορφα δομημένη καλωδίωση "αλά παλαιά" έχει ομορφιά. ακόμα και αν χάνεται αφού μπει σε κουτί.
συγχαρητήρια

μια ερώτηση για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους να κάνω. σε τέτοιους ενισχυτές η καλωδίωση πρέπει να γίνεται με μονόκλωνο, πολύκλωνο ή δεν έχει σημασία;

----------


## aris285

Το σχηματικο του.

----------


## aris285

> Φίλε Άρη πρωί πρωί μας εύκιαξες με τον λαμπάτο. Βλέπω πολύ καλή κατασκευή από πάνω μα και από κάτω. Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω γιατί βάζεις  2Χ3,15V στα νήματα και όχι 6,3V.Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος. Πάντως συγχαρητήρια και καλές ακροάσεις γιατί όντως είναι μαγευτικός  ο ήχος των λυχνιών.



ευχαρηστω.
τον μετασχηματιστη τον εβγαλα 2χ3,15 για πηραματισμους αλλα τελικα 6.3 χρησιμοποίησα.





> καλά, γίνεται χαμός με τους λαμπάτους. υπάρχει μεγάλη ντόπια παραγωγή!!!
> αν και δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για να κάνω την οποιαδήποτε κριτική, δεν σταματάνε να με εντυπωσιάζουν οι σχετικές κατασκευές. και αισθητικά αλλά και βλέποντας την εσωτερική κατασκευή.
> τελικά καλή η πλακέτα αλλά και το στήσιμο μηχανήματος με όμορφα δομημένη καλωδίωση "αλά παλαιά" έχει ομορφιά. ακόμα και αν χάνεται αφού μπει σε κουτί.
> συγχαρητήρια
> 
> 
> 
> μια ερώτηση για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους να κάνω. σε τέτοιους ενισχυτές η καλωδίωση πρέπει να γίνεται με μονόκλωνο, πολύκλωνο ή δεν έχει σημασία;



χαμος δεν λες τιποτα.
δεν εχει καμια σημασια αν ειναι μονόκλωνο η πολυκλωνο απλα το μονοκλωνο βολευει για να το στριβεις οπου θες και να μην ξετυλιγεται.

----------


## geronimo

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου, ωραία κατασκευή, απλή και συμαζεμένη.

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## chris73

Α μπράβο, έτσι μαρέσουν, λίγα και καλά!

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## apog

Παιδιά αυτό βγάζει κανα 10αρι watt? Το έχεις μετρήσει φίλε Άρη?

----------


## aris285

> Παιδιά αυτό βγάζει κανα 10αρι watt? Το έχεις μετρήσει φίλε Άρη?



στην συνδεσμολογια τριοδου που το εχω περιπου 5 με 6 Watt βγαζει ανα καναλι. Αν το βαλουμε σε πεντοδο τα πιανει ανετα 10 αλλα εχει καργα παραμορφωση.
δυστυχως οργανα για να το μετρησω δεν εχω. το μονο οργανο αυτη την στιγμη ειναι το αξοπιστο αυτακι μου.

----------


## apog

Μου δίνεις λίγο χαρακτηριστικά των μετ/των εξόδου καθώς και το ρεύμα στα δευτερεύοντα του τροφοδοσιας?





> στην συνδεσμολογια τριοδου που το εχω περιπου 5 με 6 Watt βγαζει ανα καναλι. Αν το βαλουμε σε πεντοδο τα πιανει ανετα 10 αλλα εχει καργα παραμορφωση.
> δυστυχως οργανα για να το μετρησω δεν εχω. το μονο οργανο αυτη την στιγμη ειναι το αξοπιστο αυτακι μου.

----------


## awmn931

Ωραίος και καλή συνέχεια.

Τα +35V στα νήματα για ποιό λόγο είναι

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## aris285

> Μου δίνεις λίγο χαρακτηριστικά των μετ/των εξόδου καθώς και το ρεύμα στα δευτερεύοντα του τροφοδοσιας?



Οι εξοδου ειναι 3,8ΚΩ 20Watt Ο τροφοδοσιας εχει 6.3 6Α  και 260ν 400mA





> Ωραίος και καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> Τα +35V στα νήματα για ποιό λόγο είναι



Ανευαζουμε λιγο το δυναμικο των νηματων απο την καθοδο των λυχνιων ωστε να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε τον βομβο που προκαλουν απο τα 50Ηz

----------


## awmn931

> Ανευαζουμε λιγο το δυναμικο των νηματων απο την καθοδο των λυχνιων ωστε να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε τον βομβο που προκαλουν απο τα 50Ηz



Επειδή πρώτη φορά το συναντάω αυτό, δηλαδή αν βάλουμε ένα διακόπτη στην γραμμή αυτή (των +35V) και τον ανοιγοκλείνουμε, θα παρατηρήσουμε διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο θέσεων του?
Είναι προτιμότερο από την λύση του να βάζουμε ένα ποτενσιόμετρο στην γραμμή των 6,3 V και τον δρομέα του στην γη?.

----------


## ikaros1978

Μπραβο Αρη! Πραγματικα πανεμορφο και συμμαζεμενο! Μερακλιδικο!
Καλα ακουσματα σου ευχομαι

ΥΓ αν θελεις μεγαλωσε το πυκνωτακι 10nF se τουλαχιστον 220nF.Δεν επειγει,λιγες χαμηλες θα κερδισεις μονο

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## aris285

> Επειδή πρώτη φορά το συναντάω αυτό, δηλαδή αν βάλουμε ένα διακόπτη στην γραμμή αυτή (των +35V) και τον ανοιγοκλείνουμε, θα παρατηρήσουμε διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο θέσεων του?
> Είναι προτιμότερο από την λύση του να βάζουμε ένα ποτενσιόμετρο στην γραμμή των 6,3 V και τον δρομέα του στην γη?.



Μαλον κατι δεν καταλαβες σωστα.
γιατι να βαλουμε ποτενσιομετρο?

----------


## aris285

> Μπραβο Αρη! Πραγματικα πανεμορφο και συμμαζεμενο! Μερακλιδικο!
> Καλα ακουσματα σου ευχομαι
> 
> ΥΓ αν θελεις μεγαλωσε το πυκνωτακι 10nF se τουλαχιστον 220nF.Δεν επειγει,λιγες χαμηλες θα κερδισεις μονο



 Ευχαρηστω Βαγγελη και για την βοηθεια σου.
που τον ειδες τον πυκνωτη 10nF

----------


## awmn931

> Μαλον κατι δεν καταλαβες σωστα.
> γιατι να βαλουμε ποτενσιομετρο?



Να διευκρινίσω,

Άμα τον έχω σε λειτουργία ηρεμίας (χωρίς να παίζει κάποια μουσική) και έχω το αυτί μου κοντά στο ηχείο, αν δεν έχω αυτά τα +35V στα νήματα θα ακούσω κάποιον βόμβο των 50hz τον οποίο δεν θα ακούω (ή θα τον ακούω σε μικρότερη ένταση) όταν θα έχω την τάση αυτή?
Και το μέγεθος της τάσης αυτής από τι εξαρτάτε? Δηλαδή ποιο ήταν το κριτήριο σου για +35V και όχι ας πούμε +40V ή +24V?

Κάτι άλλο που έχω δει να εφαρμόζουν για τον περιορισμό του βόμβου των 50hz είναι η λύση με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο τα άκρα του οποίου συνδέονται παράλληλα με τα 6,3V και ο δρομέας του στη γη (στο common) ρυθμίζετε στο σημείο που ελαχιστοποιείτε ο βόμβος.

----------


## aris285

> Να διευκρινίσω,
> 
> Άμα τον έχω σε λειτουργία ηρεμίας (χωρίς να παίζει κάποια μουσική) και έχω το αυτί μου κοντά στο ηχείο, αν δεν έχω αυτά τα +35V στα νήματα θα ακούσω κάποιον βόμβο των 50hz τον οποίο δεν θα ακούω (ή θα τον ακούω σε μικρότερη ένταση) όταν θα έχω την τάση αυτή?
> Και το μέγεθος της τάσης αυτής από τι εξαρτάτε? Δηλαδή ποιο ήταν το κριτήριο σου για +35V και όχι ας πούμε +40V ή +24V?
> 
> Κάτι άλλο που έχω δει να εφαρμόζουν για τον περιορισμό του βόμβου των 50hz είναι η λύση με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο τα άκρα του οποίου συνδέονται παράλληλα με τα 6,3V και ο δρομέας του στη γη (στο common) ρυθμίζετε στο σημείο που ελαχιστοποιείτε ο βόμβος.



σηγουρα θα ακουγες βομβο,οχι κατι τρελο αλλα θα ακουγοταν.
Ενταξει οσο θες την ανευαζεις την ταση δεν λεμε να την κανεις 2ν αλλα οχι και 150 συνηθως γυρω στα 50 την βαζουν εγω την εκανα 35 και εκατσε καλα.
τωρα αυτο με το ποτενσιομετρο πρωτη φορα το ακουω.

----------


## Hulk

Συγχαρητήρια Άρη!!! πολύ όμορφο, το χρώμα στο σασί τι ακριβώς είναι;

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## aris285

> Συγχαρητήρια Άρη!!! πολύ όμορφο, το χρώμα στο σασί τι ακριβώς είναι;



Ευχαριστω Σαββα.

Μπεζακι ειναι το χρωμα αυτο το εκρου του νεκρου  :hahahha:

----------


## apog

το  F.B στο διαγραμμα τι είναι?

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Αψογος μεσα και εξω

Το ποτενσιόμετρο 47ΚΩ λιγάκι μικρό δεν είναι;

F.B. είναι η αρνητική αναδραση (FEED BACK)

----------


## apog

Είναι απαραίτητη?

F.B. είναι η αρνητική αναδραση (FEED BACK)[/QUOTE]

----------


## apog

είναι απαραίτητη?





> F.B. είναι η αρνητική αναδραση (FEED BACK)

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Αν η αρνητική αναδραση ειναι απαραιτητη;

Εξαρτάται!

Οι κιθαρίστες που ενδιαφέρονται μονο για υψηλή ισχύ, αρμονικές και παραμορφώσεις, συστηματικά την παραμελούν.
Εμείς ομως που θελουμε ευρεια αποκριση συχνότητος οσο γινεται επιπεδη και μικρή αρμονική παραμορφωση, την εφαρμοζουμε σε λογικό ποσοστό διοτι, είναι εις βάρος της ισχύος εξόδου του ενισχυτή.

Η Ισχύς καμιά φορά  είναι αντιστρόφως αναλογη της Ποιοτητος

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## KOKAR

ο Μ/Τ 2χ3,15 τον βάζουμε για να γειώσουμε την μεσαία λήψη για να εξαλείψουμε τον βόμβο , βέβαια δεν θα πρέπει να γειώσουμε τα νήματα των λυχνιών

υ.γ
βεβαια αυτο δεν ισχύει οταν έχουμε τροφοδοσία DC για τα νηματα

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## apog

άρα λοιπόν από τη μία λειτουργούμε τη λαμπίτσα σε τρίοδο και από την άλλη χρησιμοποιούμε και αρνητική ανάδραση. Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά όσον αφορά στο κομμάτι της ισχύος δεν μπορούμε να της κάνουμε τίποτα χειρότερο  :Smile: 
Όλο αυτό αξίζει τελικά? Αντισταθμίζεται από το κέρδος στην ποιότητα? Ρωτάω γιατί κάποιοι από εσάς έχουν πολλά ακούσματα από λαμπάτους γενικά





> Αν η αρνητική αναδραση ειναι απαραιτητη;
> 
> Εξαρτάται!
> 
> Οι κιθαρίστες που ενδιαφέρονται μονο για υψηλή ισχύ, αρμονικές και παραμορφώσεις, συστηματικά την παραμελούν.
> Εμείς ομως που θελουμε ευρεια αποκριση συχνότητος οσο γινεται επιπεδη και μικρή αρμονική παραμορφωση, την εφαρμοζουμε σε λογικό ποσοστό διοτι, είναι εις βάρος της ισχύος εξόδου του ενισχυτή.
> 
> Η Ισχύς καμιά φορά  είναι αντιστρόφως αναλογη της Ποιοτητος

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Και βεβαια αξίζει Δημήτρη

Δεν χρειαζεται μεγαλη ισχύς για οικιακή χρήση και στην εποχή της λάμπας οι ενισχυτές ηταν μεχρι 40W μαξιμουμ με EL34 PP. 
Με 3W ενισχυτή ραδιοφώνου EL84, κάναμε παρτι.
Απλώς, χρησιμοποιουσαν καλά-ευαισθητα μεγαφωνα τα οποια σήμερα δεν δεν ειναι απαραιτητα αφου μπορουμε να κατασκευαζουμε ενισχυτές με τρανζίστορς ή FET, τεράσιας ισχύος ικανους να αναστήσουν και πεθαμένα μεγαφωνα.

Για τα καλά της αρνητικής αναδρασης παραθέτω αποσπάσματα απο ενα παλιο καλό βιβλιο, διστυχώς μονο στα Αγγλικά.

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## apog

Kαι μιας και μιλησες για καλα ευαισθητα μεγαφωνα, μήπως έχεις κατά νου και κάτι ποιοτικό σε ηχείο για τον συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτή?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες που έστειλες.





> Και βεβαια αξίζει Δημήτρη
> 
> Δεν χρειαζεται μεγαλη ισχύς για οικιακή χρήση και στην εποχή της λάμπας οι ενισχυτές ηταν μεχρι 40W μαξιμουμ με EL34 PP. 
> Με 3W ενισχυτή ραδιοφώνου EL84, κάναμε παρτι.
> Απλώς, χρησιμοποιουσαν καλά-ευαισθητα μεγαφωνα τα οποια σήμερα δεν δεν ειναι απαραιτητα αφου μπορουμε να κατασκευαζουμε ενισχυτές με τρανζίστορς ή FET, τεράσιας ισχύος ικανους να αναστήσουν και πεθαμένα μεγαφωνα.
> 
> Για τα καλά της αρνητικής αναδρασης παραθέτω αποσπάσματα απο ενα παλιο καλό βιβλιο, διστυχώς μονο στα Αγγλικά.

----------


## Tasos Tasos

Πολυ ωραια και καθαρη κατασκευη.ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ, καλα ακουσματα..!!!

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## aris285

> Αψογος μεσα και εξω
> 
> Το ποτενσιόμετρο 47ΚΩ λιγάκι μικρό δεν είναι;
> 
> F.B. είναι η αρνητική αναδραση (FEED BACK)



Δεν θα το ελεγα μικρο ακομα και 10Κ να βαλουμε δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## apog

Καλημέρα.
Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά και η θεωρία του πράγματος, θα μπορούσες φίλε Άρη ή κάποιος άλλος να εξηγήσει με απλά λογάκια με ποιο κριτήριο γίνεται η επιλογή των 350v στην άνοδο σε συνδυασμό με τα 3,8Κ του μετ/στη εξόδου? έχω δει σε άλλα SE σχέδια 400v με 5Κ. Υπάρχει κάποιο κριτήριο?

----------


## aris285

> Καλημέρα.
> Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά και η θεωρία του πράγματος, θα μπορούσες φίλε Άρη ή κάποιος άλλος να εξηγήσει με απλά λογάκια με ποιο κριτήριο γίνεται η επιλογή των 350v στην άνοδο σε συνδυασμό με τα 3,8Κ του μετ/στη εξόδου? έχω δει σε άλλα SE σχέδια 400v με 5Κ. Υπάρχει κάποιο κριτήριο?



Βασικα η επιλογη γινεται βασει τα datasheet. αλλα εγω εχω αυξησει τις τιμες στις αντιστασεις και μειωσει την ταση ανοδου γιανα αυξησω την ζωη της λυχνιας στις εποχες που ερχονται δεν ξερω αν θα εχω λευτα να αγοράζω καινουριες βεβαια δεν ξερω καν αν θα εχω και ρευμα. Βεβαια αυτο εχει και ενα μικρο κοστος στην ισχυ του μηχανηματος αλλα εστω και ετσι με υπερκαληπτει.

δες εδω εχουν διαφορα παραδηγματα λειτουργειας
http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/el34.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...ilips/EL34.pdf
http://www.radiotechnika.hu/images/EL34.pdf

----------


## nikin22000

Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο σχέδιο,υποθέτω οτι κάτι παίζει με τη τάση νημάτων και το τροφοδοτικό ανόδου...μια επεξήγηση αν είναι εύκολο...μου θυμίζει hum compensation.

----------


## aris285

> Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο σχέδιο,υποθέτω οτι κάτι παίζει με τη τάση νημάτων και το τροφοδοτικό ανόδου...μια επεξήγηση αν είναι εύκολο...μου θυμίζει hum compensation.



Στο μηνημα #13 εχω απαντησει ειναι για αποφυγη των βομβων που προκαλουν τα νηματα.

----------


## Costis Ni

Καλημέρα κι από μένα! 

Πρώτα πρώτα, πολλά μπράβο στον Αρη που έφτιαξε ένα ενισχυτάκι κούκλα, πολύ ομορφότερο απ το δικό μου! Πολύ γουστόζικο, ξανά μπράβο.

Επειδή βλέπω οτι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, να πω ορισμένα πραγματάκια. Είναι εύκολα να φτιάξουμε ένα ενισχυτή single-ended, απλά μελετώντας το datasheet. Εκεί θα βρούμε τα 2-3 προτεινόμενα σημεία λειτουργίας και επίσης πόσο σήμα εισόδου χρειάζεται σε κάθε σημείο που θα διαλέξουμε, πόσα βατ έξοδο να περιμένουμε, γενικά ότι χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε. Προσοχή όμως,, γιατί την ισχύ εξόδου την δίνουν για παραμόρφωση 10% συνήθως. 
Η κάθε λυχνία έχει μια ορισμένη ισχύ ανοδικής απώλειας (Watt). Αν πχ έχουμε EL34 Είναι μέχρι 25 Watt , πρέπει να πάμε κοντά σε αυτό χωρίς να το ξεπεράσουμε, αλλά ούτε και να είμαστε κάτω από το 80% γιατί οι ενισχυτές αυτοί έχουν τόσο χαμηλή απόδοση (δηλαδή μεγάλη κατανάλωση σε ρεύμα) που δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Πχ ο συγκεκριμένος εκτιμώ οτι έχει γύρω στα 90 watt κατανάλωση. Πολλοί έχουν παρατηρήσει (με το αυτί) οτι όσο πιό κοντά στο όρια είμαστε τόσο πιό καλά ακούγεται.

Παράδειγμα, αν έχουμε ρεύμα ηρεμίας 100mA στα 250 V τάση ανόδου έχουμε 25 Watt. Aν έχουμε 350 V και 70 mA είμαστε πάλι ΟΚ. Προσοχή η τάση ανόδου είναι η τάση από κάθοδο προς άνοδο, κι όχι η τάση που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό! Χάνεται κάποια τάση στο μετασχηματιστή εξόδου γιατί τα τυλίγματα έχουν αντίσταση, και επίσης χάνεται τάση στην αντίσταση πόλωσης  στην κάθοδο. (στην 1η περίπτωση 15v  και στη 2η 25V). Γενικά όσο πιο μεγάλη αντίσταση (εμπέδηση) έχει ο μετασχηματιστής ανόδου, σε τόσο πιο μεγάλη τάση τροφοδοσίας ταιριάζει. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση θέλουμε 2ΚΩ, και στη 2η 3,5 ΚΩ. 

Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η τάση ανόδου (και η εμπέδηση του μετασχηματιστή) τόσο χαμηλότερη είναι και η 2η αρμονική παραμόρφωση (υπάρχει και τύπος που υπολογίζεται η παραμόρφωση από τις καμπύλες λειτουργίας). Μπορούμε να ανέβουμε σε τάση μέχρι τα όρια πoυ έχει στο datasheet.

Όταν λοιπόν ξέρουμε αυτά, ξέρουμε και πόσο σήμα πρέπει να δώσουμε από το προηγούμενο στάδιο. Αν η πόλωση είναι στα 15 Βολτ , για να οδηγηθεί πλήρως (στο κλιπάρισμα) πρέπει να έχει σήμσ τουλάχιστον 15 Βολτ από κορυφή σε κορυφή. Αν θέλουμε ακόμα και με είσοδο από ένα κινητό (συνήθως δίνουν 0,1 Βολτ rms =0.286 Vpεακ το pεακ  ) να το οδηγήσουμε πλήρως, φτιάχνουμε ένα στάδιο με ενίσχυση χ52. Τότε λέμε οτι έχουμε ευαισθησία εισόδου 0,1 Volt. Ta CD player δίνουν 2 Volt rms έξοδο, αλλά πολλά δισκάκια είναι γραμμένα χαμηλότερα. Αν θα συνδέσουμε CD ή προενισχυτή συνήθως 1V είναι το στάνταρ για ευαισθησία.

Τέτοια ενίσχυση είναι πολύ εύκολο να την πετύχουμε από τις περισσότερες μικρές λυχνίες. Περισσότερη  ενίσχυση θα χρειαστούμε άν θέλουμε να έχουμε αρνητική ανάδραση (feedback) γιατί η ανάδραση μειώνει την ευαισθησία εισόδου (και όχι την ισχύ του ενισχυτή που έγραψε ο Παναγιώτης ).  Εκτός από την παραμόρφωση, μειώνει την αντίσταση (εμπέδηση) εξόδου, πολύ σημαντικό αυτό.

Υπάρχει ένα όριο μεταξύ της τάσης των νημάτων (τα 6,3 Βόλτ) και της καθόδου που δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνιέται. Στην ECC81 είναι 90V (Vkf στο datasheet). Αν το ξεπεράσουμε μπορεί να έχουμε σπινθηρισμό μεταξύ του νήματος και της καθόδου μέσα στη λάμπα. Ακόμα και αν δε συμβεί αυτό, υπάρχει περίπτωση να περάσει βόμβος από την AC στην κάθοδο (η κάθοδος είναι κι αυτή είσοδος σήματος) Στο συγκεκριμένο έχουμε κι ένα ακόλουθο καθόδου (cathode follower)  που η κάθοδος είναι σε υψηλή τάση, γύρω στα 80 βόλτ. Γι αυτό είναι απαραίτητο να είναι τα 6,3 σε υψηλότερη τάση, κι αν γίνεται και σε λίγο υψηλότερη τάση από την κάθοδο. Εδώ ο Αρης έκανε τη μέση λύση, κι έδωσε σε όλα τα νήματα 40. Πιό σωστά θα ήταν +20 πχ στο 1ο στάδιο και στην EL34 και +100 στο 2ο.

Καλάκουστο το κουκλί και πάλι!

----------

aris285 (07-12-12), 

chris73 (07-12-12), 

gregpro (11-05-15), 

KOKAR (08-12-12), 

p.gabr (07-12-12), 

sv9dri (09-12-12)

----------


## aris285

Κωστα δασκαλεψε μας. πιστευω να ελυσες τις αποριες στους προηγουμενους.
αρχηκα το σχεδιο ειταν αλιως και η καθοδος στο 2ο σταδιο ειχε πολυ μικροτερη ταση, αλλα επειδη ειχα προβληματα οδηγησης αναγκαστηκα να το αλαξω ετσι κι'αλιως πανω στην ιδια λυχνια δεν μπωρεις να δωσεις διαφορετικη ταση στο καθε νημα.

----------


## Costis Ni

Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση. 
Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις *ή* χωρίζουμε τις λάμπες ανά στάδιο κι όχι ανα κανάλι (δηλαδή η πρώτη ECC81 για το 1ο στάδιο των 2 καναλιών καη η 2η για τον ακόλουθο καθόδου και των 2 καναλιών) *ή* 
διαλέγουμε λάμπες που δέν είναι διπλές. Στο δικό μου έχω ΕF80.

Να πω και οτι δε χρειάζεται να κολλάμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε λάμπες που "θεωρητικά" δεν φτιάχτηκαν για ήχο. Η ECC81 είναι μίκτρια/ταλαντώτρια VHF, κι η EF80 είναι ενισχύτρια RF / IF  :Biggrin: 

Και πάλι μπράβο το μηχανάκι είναι 100 φορές πιό όμορφο απ το δικό μου!

----------

aris285 (07-12-12)

----------


## apog

Πραγματικά Κώστα πολύ χρήσιμες οι επισημάνσεις σου.. Αν τώρα θέλω να κατασκευάσω αυτόν τον ενισχυτή πιστεύετε θα ειναι καλυτερα να του ριξω γυρω στα 400 στην ανοδο και ρευμα
ηρεμιας 50-60 mA? 'Η να τον αφήσω με τις τάσεις που έχει ο φίλος Άρης?

----------


## p.gabr

Αρη μπραβο ,πολυ ομορφο
Στολιδι σαλονιου   .....Καλες ακροασεις

----------

aris285 (09-12-12)

----------


## itta-vitta

Μπράβο φίλε, από τις καλύτερες κατασκευές που έχω δει.  Αφού λειτουργεί καλά όπως λες, ουδέν σχόλιον. Έχω κατεβάσει τις φωτογραφίες σου στο αρχείο μου.

----------

aris285 (09-12-12)

----------


## sv9dri

Γεια σου φίλε Αρη και συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου . Είναι πολύ ωραίος ενισχυτής που κερδίζει αμέσως τις εντυπώσεις . Μια μικρή παρατήρηση μόνο έχω να κάνω αν μου επιτρέπεις . Βλέπω οτι στον πυρήνα των Μ/Σ εξόδου φαίνεται λίγο το βερνίκι . Ισως με πολύ ελαφρύ τρίψιμο να λυνόταν το θέμα (για να αποφύγεις το βάψιμο ) . Πάντως φαίνεται οτι έχεις κάνει καλή και υπομονετική δουλειά . Είσαι πολύ μερακλής , μπράβο ! Καλές ακροάσεις και με το καλό το επόμενο....

----------

aris285 (10-12-12)

----------


## aris285

> Γεια σου φίλε Αρη και συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου . Είναι πολύ ωραίος ενισχυτής που κερδίζει αμέσως τις εντυπώσεις . Μια μικρή παρατήρηση μόνο έχω να κάνω αν μου επιτρέπεις . Βλέπω οτι στον πυρήνα των Μ/Σ εξόδου φαίνεται λίγο το βερνίκι . Ισως με πολύ ελαφρύ τρίψιμο να λυνόταν το θέμα (για να αποφύγεις το βάψιμο ) . Πάντως φαίνεται οτι έχεις κάνει καλή και υπομονετική δουλειά . Είσαι πολύ μερακλής , μπράβο ! Καλές ακροάσεις και με το καλό το επόμενο....



ευχαρηστω για την παρατητηση το ξερω αλλα μου αρεσε αυτο το χρωμα του βερνικιου δινει την εξτρα εντυπωση του παλιου στο μηχανημα.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

συγχαρητηρια Αρη ωραια κατασκευη με μερακι,ειμαι κι'εγω της παλιας σχολης χωρις πλακετες
μια απορεια,σε πενδοδο συνδεση βγαζει τοση παραμορφωση που ακουγετε?
δεν διωρθονετε για να εχουμε 10w περιπου?

----------


## aris285

> συγχαρητηρια Αρη ωραια κατασκευη με μερακι,ειμαι κι'εγω της παλιας σχολης χωρις πλακετες
> μια απορεια,σε πενδοδο συνδεση βγαζει τοση παραμορφωση που ακουγετε?
> δεν διωρθονετε για να εχουμε 10w περιπου?



Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν το δοκιμασα για να ξερω. παντως μην κολας στο θεμα ισχυως εμενα το σαλονι μου ειναι 35 τετραγωνικα και τον δουλευω για χαλαρα στο 2/10 και για πολυ ενταση στο 4/10 το volume, η παραμορφωση αρχηζει να ακουγεται απο 8/10 και μετα σε σχετικα δυνατή εγραφη. Σε cd με χαμηλοτερη εγραφη ακομα και στο τερμα δεν καταλαβενεις παραμορφωση.

----------


## Costis Ni

...η συνέχεια


Ας εξετάσουμε το πώς είναι το στάδιο εξόδου στο σχηματικό του Αρη



Βλέπουμε οτι το ρευμα ηρεμίας είναι 65 mA και η πόλωση στα 28 V. Λόγω της απώλειας των 28 V από την αντίσταση στην κάθοδο και 15 V στο μ/ς εξόδου (το έβγαλα στο περίπου, δεν ξέρω πόσα Ω αντίσταση έχει ο μετασχηματιστής εξόδου) έχουμε τάση ανόδου/καθόδου 290V. Με αυτήν την τάση θα πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε την ευθεία φόρτου, η λυχνία αυτή την τάση βλέπει. Η ανοδική απώλεια είναι 80% του μέγιστου (65mΑ x 290 V = 18.8W) Με αυτές τις παραμέτρους λοιπόν, για να οδηγηθεί στο κλιπαρισμα θέλει 28 V peak. δηλαδη γαι νά πάει από το σημείο λειτουργίας από τα -28 στα 0 προς τα αριστερά και απο το σημείο λειτουργίας πάλι στα -28x2 = 56 Ω δεξια. Αν δώσουμε περισσότερο σημα και
περάσει τα 0 προς τα αριστερά, η αντίσταση εισόδου πέφτει απότομα (γιατί αρχίζει και τραβάει ρεύμα το πλέγμα) και το προηγούμενο στάδιο δεν μπορει να το οδηγήσει.Δηλαδή έχουμε clip του σήματος εισόδου. 
Σύμφωνα μ αυτά έχουμε 7 W ισχύ εξόδου.

Όταν έχουμε αυτό τον περιορισμό στο κύκλωμα μας λέμε οτι είμαστε σε τάξη λειτουργίας Α1.

Όταν το κύκλωμα οδήγησης (driver) μπροεί να δώσει και θετικές τάσεις στο πλέγμα είμαστε στην τάξη λειτουργίας Α2. 

Τέτοια driver είναι μικροί ενισχυτές ισχύος στην πραγματικότητα  :Smile:  Επίσης δεν μπορεί να έχει πυκνωτή στην είσοδο.



Αν στο κύκλωμα αυτό όπως είναι συνδέσουμε την EL34 σαν πέντοδο, βλέπουμε οτι θέλουμε πολύ λιγότερη ταση για οδήγηση! Ομως βλέπυμε οτι το σημείο λειτουργίας είναι προς τις χαμηλότερες τάσεις, δηλαδή δεν είναι πιά σε σημείο "συμμετρικό" αλλά έιναι ήδη στις γραμμές που είναι παραμορφωμένες. Δεν είναι παράξενο λοιπόν που σου παραμόρφωνε όταν τη σύνδεσες πέντοδο όπως είχες πεί σε άλλο νήμα.. Για να σχεδιασουμε ενισχυτή που να δουλέυει και στις 2 περιπτωσεις, πρέπει να βρόυμε μια μέση λύση μεταξύ των 2. Εγώ δε θα το πρότεινα γιατί γίνονται συμβιβασμoι χωρίς λόγο. Σχεδιάζουμε σύμφωνα με αυτό που θέλουμε να κάνουμε, είτε τρίοδος είτε πέντοδος, είτε ουλτραλίνεαρ.

Πάμε να δούμε και την περίπτωση που σκέφτεται ο Δημήτρης.



Είναι με 400V άνοδο, άρα εγώ έβαλα 420 τάση τροφοδοσίας γιατί έχουμε και 37V χαμένα για την πόλωση, στην αντίσταση 620Ω/10W στην κάθοδο.
Για να αποφύγουμε να πάμε στην περιοχή κάτω δεξιά που "μαζεύονται" πολύ (παραμόρφωση) οι γραμμές, πρέπει να ανεβάσουμε την εμπέδηση του μετασχηματιστή. Εδώ θα χρειαστεί 6ΚΩ. Και θα δώσει 10W με οδήγηση 37Volt peak όπως είδαμε πρίν.
Αρχιζει να μη συμφέρει από άποψη κατανάλωσης να "καίμε" 37 Volt σε μια αντίσταση(ανα καναλι βέβαια) , σε αυτό το σημείο μπορεί ο Δημήτρης να σκεφτεί και την περίπτωση πόλωσης με παροχή αρνητικής τάσης.

Μην ξεχνάτε οτι ορισμένες παραμέτρους τις εβαλα στο περίπου, πχ την αντίσταση πρωτεύοντος μετασχηματιστή,. Οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας είνμαι βέβαια υπό φορτίο. Παντα υπάρχει πυκνωτής αποσύζευξης στην κάθοδο για να αποφύφουμε αρνητική ανάδραση ρεύματος. που ανεβάζει την αντίσταση εξόδου (πολύ κακό για την προσαρμογή με τα ηχεία).
Τυχόν αρνητική ανάδραση δεν επηρεάζει αυτούς τους υπολογισμούς, γιατί έιναι "εξωτερική" στο κύκλωμα.

Καλά πειράματα σε όλους! Οπως βλέπετε δεν είναι και πολύ δυσκολο.

----------

aris285 (10-12-12)

----------


## aris285

Για αλλη μια φορα ΔΑΣΚΑΛΕ :Applause:

----------


## apog

Θεος.....

----------


## Costis Ni

Α και κάτι βασικό για τα ηχεία. Ολα αυτά που είπα είναι με την υπόθεση οτι το φορτίο είναι μια αντίσταση 8Ω, καθαρή ωμική, χωρίς επαγωγικά ή χωρητικά στοιχεία. . Αυτό όμως απέχει πολύ απο την πραγματικότητα, τα ηχεία δεν έχουν τέτοια συμπεριφορά, είναι σύνθετα φορτια κι η εμπέδησή τους αλλάζει με τη συχνότητα. Τα 8Ω που αναγραφουν είναι μια θεωρητική μέση τιμή. Το χειρότερο είναι οτι οι κατασκευαστές "κλέβουν" γιατί θέλουν το δικό τους ηχείο ν ακούγεται πιο δυνατά από το διπλανό στο κατάστημα, και πλησιάζουν στα 6Ω στην πραγματικότητα με τάση προς τα 4.

Όλο αυτό σημαίνει οτι οι υπολογισμοί αυτοί είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση "μαντεψιά". Είναι απλά ένας μπούσουλας. Το καλύτερο είναι να υπολογίζεις για 4Ω και είσαι καλυμμένος.

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

ωραια θα ξεκινισω απο τριοδο,το σχηματικο Αρη μου αρεσει αλλα εχω δυο ecc83 και θελω να πειραματιστω λιγο.
αυτα που γραφει ο Κωστας ειναι πολυ ωραια για αυτους που δεν ειναι καλοι στην θεωρεια οπως εγω.

----------


## aris285

> Α και κάτι βασικό για τα ηχεία. Ολα αυτά που είπα είναι με την υπόθεση οτι το φορτίο είναι μια αντίσταση 8Ω, καθαρή ωμική, χωρίς επαγωγικά ή χωρητικά στοιχεία. . Αυτό όμως απέχει πολύ απο την πραγματικότητα, τα ηχεία δεν έχουν τέτοια συμπεριφορά, είναι σύνθετα φορτια κι η εμπέδησή τους αλλάζει με τη συχνότητα. Τα 8Ω που αναγραφουν είναι μια θεωρητική μέση τιμή. Το χειρότερο είναι οτι οι κατασκευαστές "κλέβουν" γιατί θέλουν το δικό τους ηχείο ν ακούγεται πιο δυνατά από το διπλανό στο κατάστημα, και πλησιάζουν στα 6Ω στην πραγματικότητα με τάση προς τα 4.
> 
> Όλο αυτό σημαίνει οτι οι υπολογισμοί αυτοί είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση "μαντεψιά". Είναι απλά ένας μπούσουλας. Το καλύτερο είναι να υπολογίζεις για 4Ω και είσαι καλυμμένος.



ενταξει τα παραλες. Και οταν μηλαμε για λαμπατους δεν βαζουμε πανω οτι ηχεια βρουμε.





> ωραια θα ξεκινισω απο τριοδο,το σχηματικο Αρη μου αρεσει αλλα εχω δυο ecc83 και θελω να πειραματιστω λιγο.
> αυτα που γραφει ο Κωστας ειναι πολυ ωραια για αυτους που δεν ειναι καλοι στην θεωρεια οπως εγω.



προχώρα μια χαρα ειναι η ecc83 ισως χρειαστει να αλαξεις λιγο το 2ο σταδιο.

----------


## Costis Ni

Είναι κάποια πράγματα που πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψη.

Αν συνδέσουμε τέτοιου τύπου ενισχυτές σε αυτό που θεωρείται "κανονικό" ηχείο σήμερα, δε θ ακούσουμε και πολλά πράγματα. Είναι κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζουν όλοι και πρέπει να ειπωθεί.

----------


## Nikolaskn

Σωστοοοοοοος.Τα ηχεια-μεγαφωνα εχουν καποια πολλα ευρο.Αυτος που θα τα αγορασει θα πρεπει να ξερει γιατι διαλεγει τα συγκεκριμενα.Δεν ξοδευουμε τα λεφτα μας επειδη μας αρεσει το ντιζαιν η επειδη ειναι πολλα η λιγα βαττ η επειδη ειναι επωνυμα.Οπως προειπε ο Κωστης η αντισταση των μεγαφωνων δεν ειναι ωμικη, παρεμβαλεται και ο μετασχημαστης εξοδου με αποτελεσμα  η λαμπα να ''βλεπει'' ενα συνθετο φορτιο εξοδου

----------


## Costis Ni

Με μια ECC83 ακριβώς όπως είναι το 10 στάδιο καλά είσαι..

----------


## ironda19

Άρη δέξου και τα δικά μου συγχαρητήρια για το κόσμημα που έφτιαξες μέσα και έξω. Αν και  κάνω τα πρώτα βήματα στο λαμπάτο πολιτισμό. Για να με θυμηθείς με βοήθησες και σήμερα με τον υπό κατασκευή ενισχυτή μου (σχέδιο Tomhel) που δεν μπορούσα να βρω γιατί δεν είχα ήχο στο ένα κανάλι. Τελικά εντόπισα το πρόβλημα

----------

aris285 (14-12-12)

----------


## aris285

Αν και περασε πολυς καιρος απο την παρουσιαση η κατασκευη τωρα ολοκληρωθηκε με την προσθηκη  μιας ΕΜ80 για την ακριβεια 6Ε1Π ειναι.
Αν και ηθελα να την βαλω απο την αρχη και ενω ειχε προβλευθει η θεση της τελικα ειχε παραμεληθει γιατι δεν την εβρισκα στην ελληνικη αγωρα.



In action

----------


## p.gabr

ΒΡΕ ΑΡΗ  ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ?????????????

Πως μπορείς και τα ακούς αυτά τα πράγματα δεν μελαγχολείς??/
Αντε καλά κουνήματα στο φωτεινούλη σου

----------


## aris285

> ΒΡΕ ΑΡΗ  ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ?????????????
> 
> Πως μπορείς και τα ακούς αυτά τα πράγματα δεν μελαγχολείς??/
> Αντε καλά κουνήματα στο φωτεινούλη σου



ελα ντε χαθηκε να βαλω κατι πιο σκληρο??? :Tongue2:

----------


## marougos

Αρη συγχαρητήρια πολύ καλός. Αν δεν είχα ξεκινήσει του tomhel θα προσπαθούσα για να φτιάξω αυτόν.
  Πες μου για την λαμαρίνα (σασί)  κάποια στοιχεία και πως βάφετε

----------


## aris285

αλουμηνιο 1mm παχος δινεις το σχεδιο στην στρατζα και στο φτιαχνει. Οσο για το βαψημο, ασταρι μεταλων 2 συστατικων και μετα οτι χρωμα θες, εγω το εκανα με σπρευ.

----------


## marougos

Άρη καλημέρα θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις για τα καλώδια που βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες του ενισχυτή. Καταλαβαίνω ότι  έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει μονόκλωνο καλώδιο από UTP.  Σε έναν ενισχυτή που φτιάχνω που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το καλώδιο;
  Δηλαδή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στον επιλογέα εισόδου προς το ποτενσιόμετρο, από το ποτενσιόμετρο προς τον ενισχυτή, από την πλακέτα του ενισχυτή προς τον Μετ/στη εξόδου, από την έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου στις Μπόρνες;
  Υ.Γ   συγνώμη αν σε ζάλισα από τις πολλές ερωτήσεις

----------


## aris285

φιλε Σπυρο το μονα σημεια που ειναι UTP ειναι σε χαμηλες τασεις π.χ απο το ποτενσιομετρο πρως την πρωτη λαμπα, στην αναδραση και το led, ολα τα αλλα ειναι πιο χοντρά σαν αυτα που βαζουν στα θηροτηλεφωνα. Μην βαλεις UTP σε υψηλες τασεις γιατι δεν νομιζω να αντεχει η μωνοση του. Καλη επιτυχία.

----------


## panosmag

Συγχαρητήρια για την όμορφη κατασκευή και από εμένα .Το ίδιο σχέδιο θα μπορούσε να δεχτεί 6550, ΚΤ 88 μέχρι ΚΤ 120?Και με ποιες αλλαγές σε τροφοδοσία και μετασχηματιστές εξόδου ?

----------


## aris285

Γεια σου Παναγιωτη. ευχαριστω πολυ. για τις αλαγες που θες να κανεις παει ολλο το κυκλωμα σε επανασχεδιασμο οποτε ανεβαζεις την ταση του τροφοδωτικου μεγαλητεροι ματασχηματιστες ενοειτε πολυ ακριβοτερα τα υλικα πιστευω τουλαχιστον το διπλασιο κοστος καλητερα να φτιαξεις εναν push pull με μικροτερες λαμπες και να βγει πιο πολα watt.

----------


## panosmag

Ευχαριστώ Αρη .push pull έχω .Ο στόχος είναι single ended καθαρά για τον ήχο του .

----------


## aris285

αμα θες περισοτερη ισχυ και καλο ηχο καλητερα να βαλεις 300b με το ιδιο κυκλωμα.

----------


## stone77

[QUOTE=aris285;570067]Το σχηματικο του.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39609
...μια ερώτηση παρακαλώ , η τιμή στην αντίσταση του τροφοδοτικού πριν από την τάση (Β) 270V είναι 15k/5w η υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στο σχέδιο;;; και κάτι τελευταίο εάν υπάρχει το σχέδιο για την EM80 μπορείτε να το ανεβάσεται ;;; Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων .

----------


## nick1974

[QUOTE=stone77;864535]



> και κάτι τελευταίο εάν υπάρχει το σχέδιο για την EM80 μπορείτε να το ανεβάσεται ;;; Ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων .



το σχεδιο δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρεθει, αλλα υπαρχει και ετοιμο η σε κιτ με 4-10 ευρω (τυχαια ενα απ τα δεκαδες κιτ που κυκλοφορουν https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Magi...825ee24cea79fb )

----------


## aris285

Γεια σου Πετρο.
η αντισταση 15Κ μαζι με τον πυκνωτη 47μF πανε εις διπλουν ενα σε καθε μια ecc81.

οριστε και το σχεδιο της ΕΜ80

----------


## stone77

Γεια σου Άρη και σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου... Όταν λες εις διπλούν να φανταστώ ότι εννοείς από το σημείο (Β) πάμε τα 270 Volt και στα δυο κανάλια, δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο ;;;

----------


## argizel

> Γεια σου Άρη και σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου... Όταν λες εις διπλούν να φανταστώ ότι εννοείς από το σημείο (Β) πάμε τα 270 Volt και στα δυο κανάλια, δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο ;;;



Δεν εννοεί αυτό. Εννοεί ότι από το σημείο Α θα συνδέσεις δύο αντιστάσεις που θα δίνουν τάση σε ένα κανάλι η κάθε μία με τον αντίστοιχο πυκνωτή στη γη.

----------


## aris285

> Δεν εννοεί αυτό. Εννοεί ότι από το σημείο Α θα συνδέσεις δύο αντιστάσεις που θα δίνουν τάση σε ένα κανάλι η κάθε μία με τον αντίστοιχο πυκνωτή στη γη.



Αυτό ακριβώς

----------


## stone77

Συγγνώμη άλλα δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβός εννοείται , μήπως σας είναι εύκολο ένα σχέδιο για να καταλάβω καλύτερα. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Συγγνώμη άλλα δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβός εννοείται , μήπως σας είναι εύκολο ένα σχέδιο για να καταλάβω καλύτερα. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων.



καλησπερα πετρο! εγω το εφτιαξα ετσι! οπου (Α)  μια ανεξαρτητη ταση για καθε τελικη!
και οπου (Β) μια ανεξαρτητη ταση για καθε ecc81 !

----------


## aris285

> καλησπερα πετρο! εγω το εφτιαξα ετσι! οπου (Α)  μια ανεξαρτητη ταση για καθε τελικη!
> και οπου (Β) μια ανεξαρτητη ταση για καθε ecc81 !



λαθος ειναι.

θα το κανω εγω αυριο γιατι σημερα δεν προλαβενω.

----------


## stone77

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Άρη θα περιμένω το σχέδιο σου...


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimitris AR

> λαθος ειναι.
> 
> θα το κανω εγω αυριο γιατι σημερα δεν προλαβενω.



Δεν εχει κανενα λαθος , το σχεδιο αυτο του τροφοδοτικου το εκανα εγω και το εδωσα στον Κωνσταντινο ( dinos liaskos ) , το υλοποιησε και παιζει μια χαρα το μηχανημα του ! και αντι τις 47Ω / 5W του ειπα να βαλει 100Ω / 10 W .

----------


## VaselPi

Κ. Άρη (*aris**285*), συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ ωραία και εντυπωσιακή κατασκευή! 
*1.* Αλλά αν η ποιότητα του ήχου είναι όπως αυτή που ακούγεται στο βίντεο που έχετε ανεβάσει (σελ.6, ποστ 57), τότε θα έλεγα ότι είναι κακής ποιότητας, δηλαδή είναι με μεγάλο ποσοστό παραμορφώσεων. Είναι η στιγμή που πρέπει να καταπιαστείτε με την ποιότητα του ήχου, δηλαδή να εντοπίσετε τα σημεία όπου γίνονται οι παραμορφώσεις, προκειμένου να τις μειώσετε. 

*2. Στο θέμα των νημάτων που συζητάτε.* 
Μία από τις παραμέτρους της λυχνίας που πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη είναι η μέγιστη δυνατή τάση μεταξύ του θερμαντικού και της καθόδου, η οποία δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 300 βολτ. Πάνω από 300 βολτ, ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να καταστραφεί η ηλεκτρική μόνωση του θερμαντικού, που συνήθως είναι από οξείδιο του αλουμινίου (Al2O3), σε θερμοκρασία 8000 C. Επομένως, το ηλεκτρικό δυναμικό του θερμαντικού δεν πρέπει να «αφήνεται στην τύχη», αλλά με κάποιον τρόπο να «δένεται» ως προς το δυναμικό της καθόδου. Σε αυτό αποσκοπεί η μέθοδος «δεσίματος» με το ποτενσιόμετρο, ο δρομέας του οποίου γειώνεται. Στη γειωμένη κάθοδο, με το μέτρο αυτό το δυναμικό του θερμαντικού μεταβάλλεται μεταξύ +9/2 και -9/2 βολτ (9 βολτ, πλάτος της τάσης των 6,3 βολτ) και επομένως παραμένει πάντα σε ασφαλή επίπεδα.

*3. Η θετική πόλωση των θερμαντικών με 35 βολτ*. 
Το μέτρο αυτό αποσκοπεί στη μείωση του βόμβου που προκαλούν τα 50 Hz. Γενικότερα, τα 50 Hz «μπάζουν» στο κύκλωμα από πολλά σημεία, ένα από τα οποία είναι η μικρή θερμιονική εκπομπή των ηλεκτρονίων από το θερμαντικό προς την κάθοδο, η οποία μπορεί να μπλοκαριστεί, αν εφαρμοστεί θετική τάση στο θερμαντικό. Για το μπλοκάρισμα, τα 35 βολτ αρκούν. Με τα θετικά 35 βολτ, ως προς τη γειωμένη κάθοδο, το δυναμικό του θερμαντικού θα μεταβάλλεται μεταξύ +35 + 9/2 και +35 - 9/2 βολτ, δηλαδή και εδώ θα παραμένει σε ασφαλή επίπεδα. Αν το δυναμικό της καθόδου δεν είναι μηδέν, τα παραπάνω δυναμικά θα τροποποιηθούν αναλόγως.

*4. Το τροφοδοτικό που συζητάτε*. 
Τα 50 Hz «μπάζουν» στο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή και από την υψηλή τάση της τροφοδοσίας. Στην αποκοπή τους βοηθάνε τα βαθυπερατά φίλτρα τύπου: αντίσταση - πυκνωτής, ιδίως της ανοδικής τάσης της πρώτης λυχνίας. Αναφέρομαι στο φίλτρο 15 κΩ/47 μF. Γενικότερα, τα φίλτρα αυτά έχουν ένα «κουσούρι», ένα μέρος της υψηλής τάσης «θυσιάζεται» στην ωμική αντίσταση του φίλτρου. Προφανώς, η «θυσία» αυτή εξαρτάται από το ανοδικό ρεύμα της λάμπας. 
Αν για κάποιον λόγο το φιλτράρισμα του φίλτρου 15 κΩ/47 μF δεν επαρκεί, μπορεί να βελτιωθεί σημαντικά και, μάλιστα, με την ίδια «θυσία», αν σπάσει σε 2 φίλτρα, των 7,5 κΩ/22 μF, σε σύνδεση σειράς. Ακόμη καλύτερα, σε 2 φίλτρα τύπου: 7,5 κΩ/47 μF.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## aris285

> Δεν εχει κανενα λαθος , το σχεδιο αυτο του τροφοδοτικου το εκανα εγω και το εδωσα στον Κωνσταντινο ( dinos liaskos ) , το υλοποιησε και παιζει μια χαρα το μηχανημα του ! και αντι τις 47Ω / 5W του ειπα να βαλει 100Ω / 10 W .



Οχι δεν ειναι λαθος λειτουργικα απλα δεν χρειαζεται να μπουν 2 αντιστασεις και 2 πυκνωτες για το κυκλωμα των ενισχυτριων.





> Κ. Άρη (*aris**285*), συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ ωραία και εντυπωσιακή κατασκευή! 
> *1.* Αλλά αν η ποιότητα του ήχου είναι όπως αυτή που ακούγεται στο βίντεο που έχετε ανεβάσει (σελ.6, ποστ 57), τότε θα έλεγα ότι είναι κακής ποιότητας, δηλαδή είναι με μεγάλο ποσοστό παραμορφώσεων. Είναι η στιγμή που πρέπει να καταπιαστείτε με την ποιότητα του ήχου, δηλαδή να εντοπίσετε τα σημεία όπου γίνονται οι παραμορφώσεις, προκειμένου να τις μειώσετε. 
> 
> *2. Στο θέμα των νημάτων που συζητάτε.* 
> Μία από τις παραμέτρους της λυχνίας που πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη είναι η μέγιστη δυνατή τάση μεταξύ του θερμαντικού και της καθόδου, η οποία δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 300 βολτ. Πάνω από 300 βολτ, ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να καταστραφεί η ηλεκτρική μόνωση του θερμαντικού, που συνήθως είναι από οξείδιο του αλουμινίου (Al2O3), σε θερμοκρασία 8000 C. Επομένως, το ηλεκτρικό δυναμικό του θερμαντικού δεν πρέπει να «αφήνεται στην τύχη», αλλά με κάποιον τρόπο να «δένεται» ως προς το δυναμικό της καθόδου. Σε αυτό αποσκοπεί η μέθοδος «δεσίματος» με το ποτενσιόμετρο, ο δρομέας του οποίου γειώνεται. Στη γειωμένη κάθοδο, με το μέτρο αυτό το δυναμικό του θερμαντικού μεταβάλλεται μεταξύ +9/2 και -9/2 βολτ (9 βολτ, πλάτος της τάσης των 6,3 βολτ) και επομένως παραμένει πάντα σε ασφαλή επίπεδα.
> 
> *3. Η θετική πόλωση των θερμαντικών με 35 βολτ*. 
> Το μέτρο αυτό αποσκοπεί στη μείωση του βόμβου που προκαλούν τα 50 Hz. Γενικότερα, τα 50 Hz «μπάζουν» στο κύκλωμα από πολλά σημεία, ένα από τα οποία είναι η μικρή θερμιονική εκπομπή των ηλεκτρονίων από το θερμαντικό προς την κάθοδο, η οποία μπορεί να μπλοκαριστεί, αν εφαρμοστεί θετική τάση στο θερμαντικό. Για το μπλοκάρισμα, τα 35 βολτ αρκούν. Με τα θετικά 35 βολτ, ως προς τη γειωμένη κάθοδο, το δυναμικό του θερμαντικού θα μεταβάλλεται μεταξύ +35 + 9/2 και +35 - 9/2 βολτ, δηλαδή και εδώ θα παραμένει σε ασφαλή επίπεδα. Αν το δυναμικό της καθόδου δεν είναι μηδέν, τα παραπάνω δυναμικά θα τροποποιηθούν αναλόγως.
> 
> ...



1. το βίντεο είναι τραβηγμένο με κινητό διπλά στο μεγάφωνο με την ισχύ σχεδόν τέρμα για να γεμίζει η ΕΜ80 όποτε καταλαβαίνεις γιατί ακούγεται έτσι.
πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει παραμόρφωση ακόμα και στο τέρμα του volume.

2. Η μεγίστη τάση ανάμεσα σε νήματα και κάθοδο αναφέρεται στα data της κάθε λυχνίας και συνήθως είναι max περίπου 90ν.
 τα 300 που λες είναι πάρα πολα.

3. ΟΚ

4. το CRC φίλτρο δεν είναι για να κόβει βόμβους.
η κυρίως δουλειά του είναι να κάνει "απαλοτερο" clipaρισμα στις ενισχυτριες και να δίνει μια μικρή έως μεγάλη αίσθηση ανάλογα το R λαμπατης ανόρθωσης.
οι υπόλοιπες αντιστάσεις του τροφοδοτικού κάνουν απλώς πτώση τάσης για να λειτουργήσουν οι μικρότερες λάμπες.

Αυτά.

----------


## aris285

Το σχεδιο που λεγαμε.

----------

stone77 (02-03-19)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ......
> 4. το CRC φίλτρο δεν είναι για να κόβει βόμβους.
> η κυρίως δουλειά του είναι να κάνει "απαλοτερο" clipaρισμα στις ενισχυτριες και να δίνει μια μικρή έως μεγάλη αίσθηση ανάλογα το R λαμπατης ανόρθωσης.
> ...........
> Αυτά.



Με όλο μου το σεβασμό στις γνώσεις και εμπειρίες σας, από την πρόσφατη δοκιμή μου σε λαμπάτο SE, με τριπλό φίλτρο CRC κατέβασα τον θόρυβο από τα 250mV στα μόλις 8mV και εξαλείφθηκε κι ο πιο απειρολάχιστος θόρυβος των 100Hz. 
Από την μικρή δική μου εμπειρία όλοι οι τρόποι έχουν τον σκοπό τους ανάλογα με το είδος του θορύβου και μπορεί να προκαλούνται ακόμα και από μια ψυχρή κόλληση ..... 
Συγγνώμη για την ταπεινή μου παρέμβαση ... σας παρακολουθώ σιωπηρά ... όσο μπορώ σιωπηρά ....

----------


## Dimitris AR

*""""""4. Το τροφοδοτικό που συζητάτε*. 
Τα 50 Hz «μπάζουν» στο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή και από την υψηλή τάση της  τροφοδοσίας. Στην αποκοπή τους βοηθάνε τα βαθυπερατά φίλτρα τύπου:  αντίσταση - πυκνωτής, ιδίως της ανοδικής τάσης της πρώτης λυχνίας.  Αναφέρομαι στο φίλτρο 15 κΩ/47 μF. Γενικότερα, τα φίλτρα αυτά έχουν ένα  «κουσούρι», ένα μέρος της υψηλής τάσης «θυσιάζεται» στην ωμική αντίσταση  του φίλτρου. Προφανώς, η «θυσία» αυτή εξαρτάται από το ανοδικό ρεύμα  της λάμπας. 
Αν για κάποιον λόγο το φιλτράρισμα του φίλτρου 15 κΩ/47 μF δεν επαρκεί,  μπορεί να βελτιωθεί σημαντικά και, μάλιστα, με την ίδια «θυσία», αν  σπάσει σε 2 φίλτρα, των 7,5 κΩ/22 μF, σε σύνδεση σειράς. Ακόμη καλύτερα,  σε 2 φίλτρα τύπου: 7,5 κΩ/47 μF.
Βασίλειος. """"""""


                        Καλησπερα Βασιλη ( Vasel Pi ) ! , σε οτι αφορα τον θορυβο του τροφοδοτικου , εδω εχουμε να κανουμε με βομβο συχνοιτητας  100Hz διοτι εχουμε πληρη ανορθωση , 50 Hz Θα ειχαμε στην περιπτωση της ημιανορθωσης ! .

Συμφωνω μαζι βεβαια στην χρηση πολλαπλων φιλτρων οταν ειναι να τροφοδοτησουμε τις προενισχυτριες λυχνιες , διοτι με αυτον τον τροπο πετυχαινουμε καλυτερη απορριψη θορυβου , δλδ μειωση του βομβου των 100 Hz . 

Επισης ενα φιλτρο RC κανει καλυτερα την δουλεια του οταν η συχνοητα αποκoπης του ειναι πολυ πιο κατω απο τα 100 Ηz , π.χ στην περιπτωση του φιλτρου μας που ειναι 15 ΚΩ / 47 μF  , εχουμε μια συχνοτητα αποκοπης 0,23 Hz περιπου ! η οποια οπως ειναι φανερο ειναι πολυ πιο κατω απο τα 100 Hz ! .

----------


## Dimitris AR

"""""Οχι δεν ειναι λαθος λειτουργικα απλα δεν χρειαζεται να μπουν 2 αντιστασεις και 2 πυκνωτες για το κυκλωμα των ενισχυτριων. """"


 aris 285 : Ειναι καλυτερα να γινεται ο διαχωρισμος της τροφοδοσιας με δυο RC φιλτρα ακομα και στις τελικες , εκτος και απο φιλτραρισμα , γινεται και καλυτερος διαχωρισμος καναλιων ειδικα στις υψηλες συχνοτητες ! .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> καλησπερα πετρο! εγω το εφτιαξα ετσι! οπου (Α)  μια ανεξαρτητη ταση για καθε τελικη!
> και οπου (Β) μια ανεξαρτητη ταση για καθε ecc81 !
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77171



sorry ξεχασα να αναφέρω το σχεδιο ειναι του dimitris.ar και οντως πραγματικα με τις αλλαγες αυτες δουλεψε πολυ καλα!

----------


## aris285

> """""Οχι δεν ειναι λαθος λειτουργικα απλα δεν χρειαζεται να μπουν 2 αντιστασεις και 2 πυκνωτες για το κυκλωμα των ενισχυτριων. """"
> 
> 
>  aris 285 : Ειναι καλυτερα να γινεται ο διαχωρισμος της τροφοδοσιας με δυο RC φιλτρα ακομα και στις τελικες , εκτος και απο φιλτραρισμα , γινεται και καλυτερος διαχωρισμος καναλιων ειδικα στις υψηλες συχνοτητες ! .



Μου βαζεις φυτιλιες τωρα  :Biggrin: 
Θα το τεσταρω στον ενισχυτη μου και θα σας αναφερω αποτελεσματα. Παντως δεν εχω παρατηρησει μιξαρισμα του ενως καναλιου πανω στο αλλο.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Μου βαζεις φυτιλιες τωρα 
> Θα το τεσταρω στον ενισχυτη μου και θα σας αναφερω αποτελεσματα. Παντως δεν εχω παρατηρησει μιξαρισμα του ενως καναλιου πανω στο αλλο.



 Δοκιμασε το και θα δεις ! σαν το ULTREX ενα πραμα  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## Dimitris AR

> sorry ξεχασα να αναφέρω το σχεδιο ειναι του dimitris.ar και οντως πραγματικα με τις αλλαγες αυτες δουλεψε πολυ καλα!



Ναι , το θυμαμαι καλα αυτο , μου ειπες οτι μειωθηκε πολυ ο βομβος και καθαρισε περισσοτερο ο ηχος του ενισχυτη  ! .

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Δοκιμασε το και θα δεις ! σαν το ULTREX ενα πραμα  .



εγω δεν ξερω τι παιζει με τετοιου ειδους μιξαρισμα ....γιατι απο την αρχη εφτιαξα αυτο που ειχε βελτιωσει
μ αυτο τον τροπο ο δημητρης.....! απλα εμπαζε λιγο βομβο με τις 47Ω και τελικα βαλαμε 100Ω και τελος
σε θορυβους!

----------


## VaselPi

_Από την μικρή δική μου εμπειρία όλοι οι τρόποι έχουν τον σκοπό τους ανάλογα με το είδος του θορύβου και μπορεί να προκαλούνται ακόμα και από μια ψυχρή κόλληση_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Μαστρο Τζεπέτο.*

Με βρίσκει σύμφωνο η παρατήρηση του Μαστρο Τζεπέτο. Πράγματι, είναι περίπλοκο το θέμα του βόμβου. «Μπάζει» από πολλά σημεία. Από τα νήματα, κυρίως ως 50 Hz, από την υψηλή τάση, κυρίως ως 100 Hz, όπως με διορθώνετε σωστά, κ.ο.κ. Τα 100 Hz της τροφοδοσίας «παλεύονται» σχετικά εύκολα. Δυσκολότερα αντιμετωπίζονται τα 50 Hz. Θα αναφέρω ακόμη μία πηγή των 50 Hz, που μερικές φορές την παραβλέπουν. Πρόκειται για το μαγνητικό πεδίο του ρεύματος θέρμανσης, το οποίο είναι συνήθως μεγάλο. Το αντιμετωπίζουν ή μέσω ανόρθωσης του ρεύματος θέρμανσης ή, όταν η ανόρθωση είναι δύσκολη, με στενό στρίψιμο των 2 καλωδίων. Με το στρίψιμο αυτό, ακόμη και σε σχετικά μικρή απόσταση, το μαγνητικό πεδίο του ενός καλωδίου αναιρεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό το πεδίο του άλλου.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> _....._ Πράγματι, είναι περίπλοκο το θέμα του βόμβου. «Μπάζει» από πολλά σημεία. Από τα νήματα, κυρίως ως 50 Hz, από την υψηλή τάση, κυρίως ως 100 Hz, όπως με διορθώνετε σωστά, κ.ο.κ. Τα 100 Hz της τροφοδοσίας «παλεύονται» σχετικά εύκολα. Δυσκολότερα αντιμετωπίζονται τα 50 Hz. Θα αναφέρω ακόμη μία πηγή των 50 Hz, που μερικές φορές την παραβλέπουν. Πρόκειται για το μαγνητικό πεδίο του ρεύματος θέρμανσης, το οποίο είναι συνήθως μεγάλο. ....
> Βασίλειος.



Παρόλο ότι είμαι αρχάριος σε αυτά, έστριψα τα μονόκλωνα αλλά συγχρόνως τα έμπασα στην ευαίσθητη περιοχή με κίνηση κάθετη προς το επίπεδο των βάσεων και μακριά από άλλες γραμμές κατευθείαν στα πιν 4 & 5.  Δεν χρειάστηκε να δώσω θετική τάση στα νήματα αν και (γνωρίζοντας το από εδώ) το δοκίμασα χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι στο αποτέλεσμα. 
Εννοείται ότι είχα προσανατολίσει τις βάσεις έτσι ώστε να μην περιπλέκονται οι γραμμές ανόδου με τις καθόδου, ο σχεδιασμός "αστέρα" ήταν από τα πρώτα σημεία προσοχής. 
Ένα θέμα που δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αλλά θεωρητικά το κατέβασε η "γκλάβα" μου είναι πως τα 6,3 V τα εξασφαλίζεις ανορθώνοντας και σταθεροποιώντας έναν Μ/Τ AC 6V, .... τόσο απλά.

----------


## VaselPi

_από την πρόσφατη δοκιμή μου σε λαμπάτο SE, με τριπλό φίλτρο CRC κατέβασα τον θόρυβο από τα 250mV στα μόλις 8mV και εξαλείφθηκε κι ο πιο απειρολάχιστος θόρυβος των 100Hz._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Μαστρο Τζεπέτο.*

Κύριε Δημήτρη, συμφωνώ και με αυτά που γράφετε στο τελευταίο ποστ. Πράγματι, στην αντιμετώπιση του βόμβου μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και το προσεγμένο μοντάζ του όλου κυκλώματος, η θωράκιση των καλωδίων, η θωράκιση της πρώτης λάμπας, αλλά και πολλά άλλα, που συσσωρεύονται στο μυαλό μας με δοκιμές, ως εμπειρία. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ σκόπιμο να σχολιάσω το τριπλό φίλτρο CRC, που αναφέρατε στο προηγούμενο ποστ. 
 Είναι καλή η εμπειρία, αλλά είναι χρήσιμο και το διάβασμα. Σε σχέση με τα φίλτρα RC, κάποτε διάβασα και θυμάμαι το εξής θεώρημα, που το θεωρώ χρήσιμο. 
Έστω ότι έχω ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο RC. Αν το σπάσω σε δύο μέρη, φροντίζοντας το άθροισμα των αντιστάσεων και των χωρητικοτήτων να είναι ίδιο, στην έξοδο του δεύτερου φίλτρου η διακύμανση της τάσης θα είναι μικρότερη. Θα είναι _ακόμη μικρότερη_ αν το σπάσω σε 3 μέρη, σε 4 μέρη, σε 5 μέρη κ.ο.κ. 
*Το θεώρημα*, που αποδεικνύεται μαθηματικά, αλλά έχει και πρακτική σημασία: Η μεγάλη και ραγδαία μείωση της διακύμανσης της τάσης επιτυγχάνεται στα πρώτα _τρία σπασίματα_. Η κατάσταση βελτιώνεται και με περισσότερα σπασίματα, αλλά μετά το τρίτο, η βελτίωση αρχίζει να γίνεται ασήμαντη.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## KOKAR

αν θελουμε να εχουμε καθαρό ηχω, χωρις βόμβους τοτε το τροφοδοτικό μας θα πρέπει να εχει chock σε συνδυασμό με τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς...

http://education.lenardaudio.com/en/...ve_amps_6.html

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> _από την πρόσφατη δοκιμή μου σε λαμπάτο SE, με τριπλό φίλτρο CRC κατέβασα τον θόρυβο από τα 250mV στα μόλις 8mV και εξαλείφθηκε κι ο πιο απειρολάχιστος θόρυβος των 100Hz._
> 
> *Το θεώρημα*, που αποδεικνύεται μαθηματικά, αλλά έχει και πρακτική σημασία: Η μεγάλη και ραγδαία μείωση της διακύμανσης της τάσης επιτυγχάνεται στα πρώτα _τρία σπασίματα_. Η κατάσταση βελτιώνεται και με περισσότερα σπασίματα, αλλά μετά το τρίτο, η βελτίωση αρχίζει να γίνεται ασήμαντη.
> Βασίλειος.



Το απέδειξα και στην πράξη με πολλούς πειραματισμούς. Επειδή έφτιαχνα ένα "ανορθόδοξο" με σχετικά χαμηλή τάση και σχετικά ψηλό αμπεράζ πειραματίστηκα αρκετά. Τα τσοκ στις μέρες μας " περιττεύουν " αφού έχουμε καλύτερους πυκνωτές .... τρεις μικρές αντιστάσεις με τέσσερεις πυκνωτές εναλλάξ εξαφάνισαν τον θόρυβο χωρίς ανάπτυξη θερμοκρασιών και χωρίς χρήση 5W αντιστάσεων !!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Το απέδειξα και στην πράξη με πολλούς πειραματισμούς. Επειδή έφτιαχνα ένα "ανορθόδοξο" με σχετικά χαμηλή τάση και σχετικά ψηλό αμπεράζ πειραματίστηκα αρκετά. *Τα τσοκ στις μέρες μας " περιττεύουν "* αφού έχουμε καλύτερους πυκνωτές .... τρεις μικρές αντιστάσεις με τέσσερεις πυκνωτές εναλλάξ εξαφάνισαν τον θόρυβο χωρίς ανάπτυξη θερμοκρασιών και χωρίς χρήση 5W αντιστάσεων !!!



λες ε ????????????

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> λες ε ????????????



Ναι ίσως να μπορείς να αφαιρέσεις μισό κιλό σιδερικά και χαλκό και να βάλεις 2-3 πυκνωτές και να πάρεις πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα. 
Βέβαια είναι και θέμα αισθητικής, όταν θες με κάθε πιστότητα να αναπαράγεις την δεκαετία του 1950 δεν βάζεις σύγχρονους πυκνωτές και κρατάς την πεπατημένη εκείνων των εποχών. Περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος .....

----------


## nick1974

> Παρόλο ότι είμαι αρχάριος σε αυτά, έστριψα τα μονόκλωνα αλλά συγχρόνως τα έμπασα στην ευαίσθητη περιοχή με κίνηση κάθετη προς το επίπεδο των βάσεων και μακριά από άλλες γραμμές κατευθείαν στα πιν 4 & 5.  Δεν χρειάστηκε να δώσω θετική τάση στα νήματα αν και (γνωρίζοντας το από εδώ) το δοκίμασα χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι στο αποτέλεσμα. 
> Εννοείται ότι είχα προσανατολίσει τις βάσεις έτσι ώστε να μην περιπλέκονται οι γραμμές ανόδου με τις καθόδου, ο σχεδιασμός "αστέρα" ήταν από τα πρώτα σημεία προσοχής. 
> *Ένα θέμα που δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αλλά θεωρητικά το κατέβασε η "γκλάβα" μου είναι πως τα 6,3 V τα εξασφαλίζεις ανορθώνοντας και σταθεροποιώντας έναν Μ/Τ AC 6V, .... τόσο απλά.*



ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδη δεν εχεις εντρυφησει στα "παραδοσιακα κυκλωματα λυχνιων" μπορεσες να καταλαβεις χωρις πολλα πολλα το αυτονοητο, δηλαδη πως τα νηματα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο να τροφοδοτουνται με DC και ΤΕΛΟΣ (εχουμε που εχουμε τοσα να προσεξουμε σε μια κατασκευη, ειδικα αν ειναι υψηλου κερδους, να χουμε και τα νηματα...)
Μια αντισταση θερμανσης ειναι X Watt, βαζουμε μια dc ταση στα watt που απαιτουνται και τελος (αν θελουμε να ειμαστε τυπικοι η θερμανση σε DC δεν γινεται στα 6.3, αν και μαλλον στην πραξη δεν επηρρεαζει αυτο τραγικα στη ζωη της λαμπας, τουλαχιστο οσον αφορα τις μικρες προενισχυτριες )

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Το απέδειξα και στην πράξη με πολλούς πειραματισμούς. Επειδή έφτιαχνα ένα "ανορθόδοξο" με σχετικά χαμηλή τάση και σχετικά ψηλό αμπεράζ πειραματίστηκα αρκετά. Τα τσοκ στις μέρες μας " περιττεύουν " αφού έχουμε καλύτερους πυκνωτές .... τρεις μικρές αντιστάσεις με τέσσερεις πυκνωτές εναλλάξ εξαφάνισαν τον θόρυβο χωρίς ανάπτυξη θερμοκρασιών και χωρίς χρήση 5W αντιστάσεων !!!



 Γενικα ο θορυβος η αλλιως ονομαζομενος βομβος ειτε ειναι απο τροφοδοσια ειτε απο νηματα κοβεται ευκολα οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με τελικους ενισχυτες , γιαυτο το βρισκω υπερβολη να βαλεις τριπλο CRC φιλτρο στις τελικες λυχνιες , και για να ειμαστε on topic  μπορεις να βαλεις μια βατικη αντισταση π.χ 100 Ω ( αυτη η αντισταση βεβαια σε αλλα κυκλωματα θα εξαρταται απο τις απαιτησεις της λαμπας σε ρευματα την ταξη λειτουργειας του ενισχυτη κ.τ.λ ) και εναν πυκνωτη π.χ στα 220μF για  καθε τελικη λυχνια και μετα βαζεις την αντισταση των 15ΚΩ , η οποια παιρνει το ηδη φιλτραρισμενο ρευμα απο την 100 Ω και το φιλτραρει μαζι με τον πυκνωτη των 47 μF και στην συνεχεια το δινει στην προενισχυτρια ,  οποτε εχουμε ενα διπλο φιλτρο CRC για το καθε καναλι και δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα παραπανω !  και θα δεις οτι εαν εχεις κανει καλη κατασκευη στα υπολοιπα σημεια ,  γειωσεις , στριψημο καλωδιων νηματων κ.τ.λ δεν θα εχεις καθολου βομβο .

Βεβαια ειιμαι και εγω υπερ των πολλαπλων φιλτρων  CRC αλλα πιο πολυ στους προενισχυτες και εφαρμοζω αυτη την μεθοδο εδω και πολλα χρονια στους προενισχυτες μου , επειδη εκει ειναι πολυ πιο ευαισθητα τα σταδια ενισχυσης και οποιοδηποτε λαθος θα ενισχυθει περαιτερω απο το επομενο σταδιο και στην συνεχεια απο τον τελικο ενισχυτη , ειδικα εαν αυτοι οι προενισχυτες εχουν μεγαλη ενισχυση ανοιχτου βροχου ! , το μεγαλο στοιχημα ομως ειναι να μειωσεις τον θορυβο του κυκλωματος δλδ να βελτιωσεις το SNR , κοινως το φυσημα του προενισχυτη δλδ , εκει θελει πολυ μεγαλη εμπειρια στην κατασκευη και στην επιλογη των καταλληλων τοπολογιων και αλλα πολλα για να μειωσεις αυτον τον θορυβο ! .

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Γενικα ο θορυβος η αλλιως ονομαζομενος βομβος ειτε ειναι απο τροφοδοσια ειτε απο νηματα κοβεται ευκολα οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με τελικους ενισχυτες , γιαυτο το βρισκω υπερβολη να βαλεις τριπλο CRC φιλτρο στις τελικες λυχνιες , και για να ειμαστε on topic  μπορεις να βαλεις μια βατικη αντισταση π.χ 100 Ω ( αυτη η αντισταση βεβαια σε αλλα κυκλωματα θα εξαρταται απο τις απαιτησεις της λαμπας σε ρευματα την ταξη λειτουργειας του ενισχυτη κ.τ.λ ) και εναν πυκνωτη π.χ στα 220μF για  καθε τελικη λυχνια και μετα βαζεις την αντισταση των 15ΚΩ , η οποια παιρνει το ηδη φιλτραρισμενο ρευμα απο την 100 Ω και το φιλτραρει μαζι με τον πυκνωτη των 47 μF και στην συνεχεια το δινει στην προενισχυτρια ,  οποτε εχουμε ενα διπλο φιλτρο CRC για το καθε καναλι και δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα παραπανω !  και θα δεις οτι εαν εχεις κανει καλη κατασκευη στα υπολοιπα σημεια ,  γειωσεις , στριψημο καλωδιων νηματων κ.τ.λ δεν θα εχεις καθολου βομβο .
> 
> Βεβαια ειιμαι και εγω υπερ των πολλαπλων φιλτρων  CRC αλλα πιο πολυ στους προενισχυτες και εφαρμοζω αυτη την μεθοδο εδω και πολλα χρονια στους προενισχυτες μου , επειδη εκει ειναι πολυ πιο ευαισθητα τα σταδια ενισχυσης και οποιοδηποτε λαθος θα ενισχυθει περαιτερω απο το επομενο σταδιο και στην συνεχεια απο τον τελικο ενισχυτη , ειδικα εαν αυτοι οι προενισχυτες εχουν μεγαλη ενισχυση ανοιχτου βροχου ! , το μεγαλο στοιχημα ομως ειναι να μειωσεις τον θορυβο του κυκλωματος δλδ να βελτιωσεις το SNR , κοινως το φυσημα του προενισχυτη δλδ , εκει θελει πολυ μεγαλη εμπειρια στην κατασκευη και στην επιλογη των καταλληλων τοπολογιων και αλλα πολλα για να μειωσεις αυτον τον θορυβο ! .



Εγώ μιλάω για την κεντρική τροφοδοσία και όχι για κάποια επιμέρους λυχνίας ή σταδίου. Βέβαια τσιγκουνευόμουν και την τάση την οποία ήδη την είχα χαμηλά και δεν ήθελα να πέσει κι άλλο. Χρησιμοποιώντας τρεις  6,8 -8,2 Ω στα 2 Watt αντί για 100Ω στα 5 Watt και σε μια τάση λειτουργίας 150 V /200 mA. Έτσι  έχανα μόνο 4 βολτ χωρίς να ζεσταίνεται τίποτα και εξανεμίζοντας τον θόρυβο. 
Όταν κάποια στιγμή ξεβαρεθώ θα σας το παρουσιάσω .... Μέχρι τότε ίσως χρειαστώ κάποια βοήθεια σε κάποιες σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδη δεν εχεις εντρυφησει στα "παραδοσιακα κυκλωματα λυχνιων" μπορεσες να καταλαβεις χωρις πολλα πολλα το αυτονοητο, δηλαδη πως τα νηματα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο να τροφοδοτουνται με DC και ΤΕΛΟΣ (εχουμε που εχουμε τοσα να προσεξουμε σε μια κατασκευη, ειδικα αν ειναι υψηλου κερδους, να χουμε και τα νηματα...)
> Μια αντισταση θερμανσης ειναι X Watt, βαζουμε μια dc ταση στα watt που απαιτουνται και τελος (αν θελουμε να ειμαστε τυπικοι η θερμανση σε DC δεν γινεται στα 6.3, αν και μαλλον στην πραξη δεν επηρρεαζει αυτο τραγικα στη ζωη της λαμπας, τουλαχιστο οσον αφορα τις μικρες προενισχυτριες )



Δλδ τι ακριβώς εννοείς Νίκο μου , ότι αντί για 6,3V*300mA θα έβαζες 6V*320mA ή και ακόμα χειρότερα ;;;;

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Εγώ μιλάω για την κεντρική τροφοδοσία και όχι για κάποια επιμέρους λυχνίας ή σταδίου. Βέβαια τσιγκουνευόμουν και την τάση την οποία ήδη την είχα χαμηλά και δεν ήθελα να πέσει κι άλλο. Χρησιμοποιώντας τρεις  6,8 -8,2 Ω στα 2 Watt αντί για 100Ω στα 5 Watt και σε μια τάση λειτουργίας 150 V /200 mA. Έτσι  έχανα μόνο 4 βολτ χωρίς να ζεσταίνεται τίποτα και εξανεμίζοντας τον θόρυβο. 
> Όταν κάποια στιγμή ξεβαρεθώ θα σας το παρουσιάσω .... Μέχρι τότε ίσως χρειαστώ κάποια βοήθεια σε κάποιες σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες ....



Οκ , αλλα απο αυτην την κεντρικη τροφοδοσια δεν παιρνουν οι τελικες ? , περιμενουμε την παρουσιαση λοιπον και εαν χρειαστεις βοηθεια εδω ειμαστε να βοηθησουμε ! .

----------


## nick1974

> Δλδ τι ακριβώς εννοείς Νίκο μου , ότι αντί για 6,3V*300mA θα έβαζες 6V*320mA ή και ακόμα χειρότερα ;;;;



στα 6.3 θα δεις λιγο παραπανω ρευμα, οποτε για να εισαι τυπικα σωστος (οκ ειναι λιγο υποχονδρισμος, δε θα παθει κατι η λαμπα ) θες λιγο χαμηλοτερη ταση. ΑΝ ασχοληθεις με αυτο υπολογισε με τα watt και φροντισε να μην ξεπερασεις τα mA που δινει ο κατασκευαστης.
Η διαφορα δεν ειναι μεγαλη, και δε ξερω αν υπαρχει και στο AC (εχω χρονια που δε το χρησιμοποιω) Στις 6N23P μου εκατσε στα 320mA αλλα ο κατασκευαστης δινει ετσι κι αλλιως 310 με ενα οριο συν πλην 25

----------


## stone77

Καλησπέρα σε όλους... Εχω ξεκινήσει και φτιάχνω αυτόν τον ενισχυτή... Μόλις τελείωσα το τροφοδοτικό αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση... Η τάση Α είναι κανονικά 350V αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι και η τάση στο Β είναι το ίδιο 350 V και όχι 270V. Έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος;;; υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου έκαψε τις αντιστάσεις 15Κ/5 W;;; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spirakos

> Το σχηματικο του.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39609



Παραθετω ξανα το σχηματικο για ευκολια





> Καλησπέρα σε όλους... Εχω ξεκινήσει και φτιάχνω αυτόν τον ενισχυτή... Μόλις τελείωσα το τροφοδοτικό αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση... Η τάση Α είναι κανονικά 350V αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι και η τάση στο Β είναι το ίδιο 350 V και όχι 270V. Έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος;;; υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου έκαψε τις αντιστάσεις 15Κ/5 W;;;



Η ταση στο σημειο Β θα φτασει τα 270 οταν αρχισουν να αγουν(5.3mA) οι δυο ΕCC81 ωστε να δημιουργηθει η αντιστοιχη πτωση τασης(80V) πανω στην 15ΚΩ

Οσο δεν υπαρχει ροη ρευματος δεν υπαρχει και πτωση τασης

----------

stone77 (01-04-20)

----------


## aris285

Πρέπει να μπουν οι λάμπες επάνω ώστε να τραβήξουν ρεύμα για να πέσει η τάση.

----------


## stone77

> Παραθετω ξανα το σχηματικο για ευκολια
> 
> 
> 
> Η ταση στο σημειο Β θα φτασει τα 270 οταν αρχισουν να αγουν(5.3mA) οι δυο ΕCC81 ωστε να δημιουργηθει η αντιστοιχη πτωση τασης(80V) πανω στην 15ΚΩ
> 
> Οσο δεν υπαρχει ροη ρευματος δεν υπαρχει και πτωση τασης



Ευχαριστώ πολύ... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stone77

> Πρέπει να μπουν οι λάμπες επάνω ώστε να τραβήξουν ρεύμα για να πέσει η τάση.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ... Συνεχίζουμε... Σε λίγες μέρες θα δείτε και το αποτέλεσμα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stone77

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ... Συνεχίζουμε... Σε λίγες μέρες θα δείτε και το αποτέλεσμα... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Άρη και μια ερώτηση ακόμα, οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου από δικό μου λάθος στην παραγγελία έγιναν 10w αντί για 20w που έγραψες στο σχέδιό σου... Υπάρχει πρόβλημα ή θα δουλέψει και έτσι;;; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aris285

ωχ.
λογικα θα κορεστουν και σιγα σιγα τους καψει. δοκιμασε τους αρχικα και μετα τους αλαζεις.

----------


## stone77

> ωχ.
> λογικα θα κορεστουν και σιγα σιγα τους καψει. δοκιμασε τους αρχικα και μετα τους αλαζεις.



Άρη εάν παίζει σε χαμηλή ένταση ο ενισχυτής θα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα οι μετασχηματιστές;;; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FMTRIKALA

Αρη καλησπερα.πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη.ερωτηση....στο δευτερο ποστ βλεπω εναν ενισχυτη surround.εχεις σχεδια απο την κατασκευη γιατι σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω μια παρομια κατασκευη και ειμαι στο ψαξιμο

----------


## aris285

> Άρη εάν παίζει σε χαμηλή ένταση ο ενισχυτής θα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα οι μετασχηματιστές;;; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Δεν παιζει σημαντικο ρολο η ενταση διοτι ειναι σε 
ταξη Α. Κανε δοκιμη και θυσια Η παρηγκειλε αλους.

----------

stone77 (31-03-20)

----------


## aris285

> Αρη καλησπερα.πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη.ερωτηση....στο δευτερο ποστ βλεπω εναν ενισχυτη surround.εχεις σχεδια απο την κατασκευη γιατι σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω μια παρομια κατασκευη και ειμαι στο ψαξιμο





Εχω εχω  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FMTRIKALA

Αρη μπορεις να μου στειλεις η να ανεβασεις τα σχεδια???στην οθονη τι ρυθμισεις βλεπεις?

----------


## aris285

εδω ειναι η κατασκευη.https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...ht=aris285+5.1

στειλε μου ενα mail με ΠΜ να σου στειλω τα αρχεια.

----------


## stone77

> Δεν παιζει σημαντικο ρολο η ενταση διοτι ειναι σε 
> ταξη Α. Κανε δοκιμη και θυσια Η παρηγκειλε αλους.



Άρη σε έχω ζαλίσει, ρώτησα τον κατασκευαστή ( Γιατρά) που έφτιαξα τους μετασχηματιστές και μου είπε ότι αντέχουν για συνεχή λειτουργία 120 mA. Λες να το ρισκάρω ή να παραγγείλω άλλους;;; και μια τελευταία ερώτηση, τα 6.3 V στην ecc 81 πάνε στα ποδια 4 και 5;;; Το 9 δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε;;; ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το ενδιαφέρον σου... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spirakos

> Άρη σε έχω ζαλίσει, ρώτησα τον κατασκευαστή ( Γιατρά) που έφτιαξα τους μετασχηματιστές και μου είπε ότι αντέχουν για συνεχή λειτουργία 120 mA. Λες να το ρισκάρω ή να παραγγείλω άλλους;;; και μια τελευταία ερώτηση, τα 6.3 V στην ecc 81 πάνε στα ποδια 4 και 5;;; Το 9 δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε;;; ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το ενδιαφέρον σου...



Η αντοχη των 120mA σε καλυπτει ως προς το παχος του συρματος στο πρωτευον. Το ποσο νωρις θα ερθει σε κορο απο το DC εχει να κανει με το διακενο. Το ποσο νωρις θα ερθει σε κορο απο το AC εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος του πυρηνα σε συνδυασμο με τη συχνοτητα

Σε περιπτωση προωρου κορεσμου μια φθηνη λυση ειναι να ανεβασεις τη συχνοτητα αποκοπης ωστε να ξεκουρασεις τον μετασχηματιστη εξοδου
Αυτο γινεται ευκολα αλλαζοντας τον 470νανο σε 100νανο, ετσι η συχνοτητα αποκοπης απο 1.5Ηζ μετατοπιζεται στα 7Ηζ

Ο,τι αφορα τα 10βαττ, ειναι ο υπολογισμος για μια ελαχιστη συχνοτητα που οριζει ο κατασκευαστης (Γιατρας) ή εσυ κατοπιν συνεννοησης μαζι του. Σαν πυρηνας θα πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα μεγαλυτερος


Για το πως θα συνδεθουν τα νηματα εξαρταται καθαρα απο τον τυπο της λυχνιας. Συμβουλεψου το σωστο datasheet
Η ΕCC81 δινει δυνατοτητα για 6.3 ή 12.6 και παραλληλα ή σε σειρα συνδεση αντιστοιχα

----------


## aris285

> Άρη σε έχω ζαλίσει, ρώτησα τον κατασκευαστή ( Γιατρά) που έφτιαξα τους μετασχηματιστές και μου είπε ότι αντέχουν για συνεχή λειτουργία 120 mA. Λες να το ρισκάρω ή να παραγγείλω άλλους;;; και μια τελευταία ερώτηση, τα 6.3 V στην ecc 81 πάνε στα ποδια 4 και 5;;; Το 9 δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε;;; ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το ενδιαφέρον σου... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



τι να πω δεν  ξερω ακριβώς τι εχει υπολογίσει ο Γιατρας. μπορει και να ειναι σωστοι οι μετασχηματιστες. Σε ρωτησε με τι λαμπα θα δουλεψεις και σε τι ταση? Γιατι οι δικοι μου ειναι του Αντωνιαδη.
Ετσι οπως λες να συνδεσεις τις ecc81 ειναι για 12.6ν.
Για 6.3 θα δωσεις 4-5 και στο 9.

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Άρη σε έχω ζαλίσει, ρώτησα τον κατασκευαστή ( Γιατρά) που έφτιαξα τους μετασχηματιστές και μου είπε ότι αντέχουν για συνεχή λειτουργία 120 mA. Λες να το ρισκάρω ή να παραγγείλω άλλους;;; και μια τελευταία ερώτηση, τα 6.3 V στην ecc 81 πάνε στα ποδια 4 και 5;;; Το 9 δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε;;; ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το ενδιαφέρον σου... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



καλησπερα...! σε ποιο απλα ελληνικα....θα γεφυρωσεις τα δυο ποδαρακια 4 και 5 και θα δωσεις τα 6,3 ενα καλωδιο στο 4&5 που ουσιαστικα
θα εχουν γινει ενα ποδαρακι πλεον ....και ενα καλωδιο στο 9 ποδαρακι!

----------

stone77 (02-04-20)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Άρη εάν παίζει σε χαμηλή ένταση ο ενισχυτής θα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα οι μετασχηματιστές;;; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




το θεμα που μπορει να υπαρξει ειναι αν παιζει συνεχεια στα ορια...! φυσικα θα ηταν καλυτερα να ηταν 20 watt ....
αλλα δεν νομιζω να αντιμετωπισεις 
μεγαλο προβλημα! γνωστος κατασκευαστης εφτιαχνε μικρους εξοδου για el34 sta 12 watt και κανενας δεν παραπονεθηκε για κατι!
τωρα θα μου πεις αλλο 12 και αλλο 10 αλλα οκ εισαι οριακα! μονο πεντοδικα θα ειχες προβλημα φανταζομαι αλλα δεν προκειτε να παιξει
ετσι! οποτε θεωρω πως θα εισαι οκ! για μενα φτιαξτο οπως εισαι να παρεις μια γευση και μετα σιγα σιγα προχωρεις σε βελτιωσεις!! οσο
για τα ma δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου τραβηξει πανω 75ma στο peak ανα καναλι!

----------


## stone77

> Η αντοχη των 120mA σε καλυπτει ως προς το παχος του συρματος στο πρωτευον. Το ποσο νωρις θα ερθει σε κορο απο το DC εχει να κανει με το διακενο. Το ποσο νωρις θα ερθει σε κορο απο το AC εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος του πυρηνα σε συνδυασμο με τη συχνοτητα
> 
> Σε περιπτωση προωρου κορεσμου μια φθηνη λυση ειναι να ανεβασεις τη συχνοτητα αποκοπης ωστε να ξεκουρασεις τον μετασχηματιστη εξοδου
> Αυτο γινεται ευκολα αλλαζοντας τον 470νανο σε 100νανο, ετσι η συχνοτητα αποκοπης απο 1.5Ηζ μετατοπιζεται στα 7Ηζ
> 
> Ο,τι αφορα τα 10βαττ, ειναι ο υπολογισμος για μια ελαχιστη συχνοτητα που οριζει ο κατασκευαστης (Γιατρας) ή εσυ κατοπιν συνεννοησης μαζι του. Σαν πυρηνας θα πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα μεγαλυτερος
> 
> 
> Για το πως θα συνδεθουν τα νηματα εξαρταται καθαρα απο τον τυπο της λυχνιας. Συμβουλεψου το σωστο datasheet
> ...



Πραγματικά ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πήγα να γλυτώσω χρήματα μιας και είχα διαβάσει ότι ο ενισχυτής βγάζει 6 watt στην έξοδό του και θεώρησα ότι τα 20 watt θα ήταν υπερβολή. Όταν δεν ξέρεις αυτά τραβάς... Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω την αλλαγή του πυκνωτή και θα σας ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα.... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

chip (13-01-21)

----------


## stone77

> τι να πω δεν  ξερω ακριβώς τι εχει υπολογίσει ο Γιατρας. μπορει και να ειναι σωστοι οι μετασχηματιστες. Σε ρωτησε με τι λαμπα θα δουλεψεις και σε τι ταση? Γιατι οι δικοι μου ειναι του Αντωνιαδη.
> Ετσι οπως λες να συνδεσεις τις ecc81 ειναι για 12.6ν.
> Για 6.3 θα δωσεις 4-5 και στο 9.



Άρη ήταν δικό μου το λάθος ελπίζω να δουλέψει και έτσι... Η ένταση δεν με ενδιαφέρει πραγματικά.... Θα δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω πολύ σύντομα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stone77

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μετά από πολύ καιρό κατάφερα να ολοκληρώσω τον ενισχυτή... Έχω ένα πρόβλημα όμως και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας... Τι δεξί κανάλι του ενισχυτή όταν τον ανοίγω και κατά διαστήματα κάνει ένα "ξύσιμο" σαν να κουνάω κάποιο καλώδιο... Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι από τον μετασχηματιστη εξόδου λόγω το ότι είναι 10 watt ;;; Αλλά γιατί δεν το κάνει και στο αριστερό κανάλι;;; θα βγάλω και ένα βίντεο να σας το ανεβάσω για να έχετε καλύτερη εικόνα το τι συμβαίνει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

κακής ποιότητας ποντεσιόμετρο, ή ψυχρή κόλληση κάπου εκεί γύρω στην είσοδο του σήματος (ταπεινή μου άποψη )

----------


## stone77

> κακής ποιότητας ποντεσιόμετρο, ή ψυχρή κόλληση κάπου εκεί γύρω στην είσοδο του σήματος (ταπεινή μου άποψη )



Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...παρεκαμψα το ποτενσιόμετρο και πάλι τα ίδια... Η αλήθεια είναι όταν "πάτησα" καλύτερα την el 34 μειώθηκε ο θόρυβος... Θα ξεκινήσω να ζεστάνω πάλι τις κολλήσεις στην είσοδο γιατί και εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι από κακή επαφή.... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stone77

Ένα μικρό δείγμα του προβλήματος, δεν γίνεται συνέχεια αλλά κατά αραιά διαστήματα...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g3pza3hks...80%29.mp4?dl=0

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ένα μικρό δείγμα του προβλήματος, δεν γίνεται συνέχεια αλλά κατά αραιά διαστήματα...
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g3pza3hks...80%29.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



 .... κάποιο ποδαράκι λυχνίας δεν πατά καλά, άλλαξε τις λυχνίες μεταξύ τους και σιγούρεψε ότι οι αντίστοιχες υποδοχές της βάσης είναι τόσο σφιχτές που να κάνουν καλή επαφή. Δεν είμαι και ειδήμων αλλά έχω βασανιστεί από χαζά θέματα .....

----------


## stone77

> .... κάποιο ποδαράκι λυχνίας δεν πατά καλά, άλλαξε τις λυχνίες μεταξύ τους και σιγούρεψε ότι οι αντίστοιχες υποδοχές της βάσης είναι τόσο σφιχτές που να κάνουν καλή επαφή. Δεν είμαι και ειδήμων αλλά έχω βασανιστεί από χαζά θέματα .....



Αύριο έχει ψάξιμο... Ελπίζω να μην είναι κάτι άλλο... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αύριο έχει ψάξιμο... Ελπίζω να μην είναι κάτι άλλο... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Να μας το δείξεις στις ολοκληρωμένες κατασκευές !!! Εδώ : https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=307

----------


## stone77

Θα το κάνω σύντομα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Ένα μικρό δείγμα του προβλήματος, δεν γίνεται συνέχεια αλλά κατά αραιά διαστήματα...
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7g3pza3hks...80%29.mp4?dl=0
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



οταν μου χε τυχει δεν ηταν απ το εσωτερικο της κατασκευης αλλα απ το βυσμα!!!!

----------

stone77 (11-01-21)

----------


## spirakos

Τον ηχο του βιντεο, ακριβως ιδιο, τον ειχα περυσι απο κακη επαφη. Καθαρισα τα πιν της βασης και της λυχνιας και εστρωσε
Αυτο που λεει ο Νικος με το βυσμα το επαθα παλι πριν ενα χρονο με ενα γωνιακο μεταλλικο rca και εψαχνα 2 ωρες για σπασμενη κολληση

----------

mikemtb (11-01-21), 

stone77 (11-01-21)

----------


## stone77

> Τον ηχο του βιντεο, ακριβως ιδιο, τον ειχα περυσι απο κακη επαφη. Καθαρισα τα πιν της βασης και της λυχνιας και εστρωσε
> Αυτο που λεει ο Νικος με το βυσμα το επαθα παλι πριν ενα χρονο με ενα γωνιακο μεταλλικο rca και εψαχνα 2 ωρες για σπασμενη κολληση



Τα rca τα έχω αποκλείσει γιατί έκανα παράκαμψη όπως και στο ποτενσιόμετρο και συνέχισε το ίδιο πρόβλημα... Αύριο θα καθαρίσω τις βάσεις από τις λυχνιες που πιστεύω πρέπει να έχουν το θέμα και θα σας ενημερώσω.... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Τον ηχο του βιντεο, ακριβως ιδιο, τον ειχα περυσι απο κακη επαφη. Καθαρισα τα πιν της βασης και της λυχνιας και εστρωσε
> Αυτο που λεει ο Νικος με το βυσμα το επαθα παλι πριν ενα χρονο με ενα γωνιακο μεταλλικο rca και εψαχνα 2 ωρες για σπασμενη κολληση



κι εγω με rca την ειχα παθει και παιρναγα και ξαναπερναγα τις κολλησεις μου. Η επαφη δε φαινοταν καθολου κακη, αντιθετα ηταν επιχρυσο και ακριβοτερο απο αυτα του κιλου...
Γενικα οι επαφες ειναι ενας σοβαρος υποπτος, ακομα και οι βασεις των λυχνιων

----------

mikemtb (11-01-21)

----------


## aris285

Νικο πολυ ωραιο το μηχανημα. Μπραβο σου.
οσο για το προβλημα τσεκαρε αυτα που υποθηκαν. επισεις μπορει να ειναι και καπια υπερπηδηση απο την διατρητη πλακετα αν οι αποστασεις στις υψηλες τασεις δεν εχουν επαρκες διακενο.

----------

stone77 (12-01-21)

----------


## stone77

> Νικο πολυ ωραιο το μηχανημα. Μπραβο σου.
> οσο για το προβλημα τσεκαρε αυτα που υποθηκαν. επισεις μπορει να ειναι και καπια υπερπηδηση απο την διατρητη πλακετα αν οι αποστασεις στις υψηλες τασεις δεν εχουν επαρκες διακενο.



Θα το τσεκάρω και αυτό με τη διάτρητη πλακέτα, αλλά μπορεί να βγάζει το πρόβλημα μόνο στο δεξιό κανάλι;;;


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Πέτρο συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ όμορφη κατασκευή σου!

Φαίνεται από τον ήχο ότι είναι κακή (κάκιστη) επαφή. Ρίξε σπρέι μπόλικο και φυσικά επαναλαμβανόμενο καθαρισμό. Θα σε βοηθήσουν στον καθαρισμό μεσοδόντια βουρτσάκια (από φαρμακείο) για τις τρύπες από τις βάσεις των λυχνιών.

----------

mikemtb (13-01-21), 

stone77 (15-01-21)

----------


## nick1974

Για μένα αν βρεις ποια επαφή ευθυνεται (μόνο οι βάσεις έχουν, σωστά? ) απλά άλλαξε τη συγκεκριμένη βάση. Καμιά φορά δε φταίει κάποια βρωμια αλλά η μηχανική κατασκευή της 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

stone77 (11-02-21)

----------


## djmikep

Καλησπερα !. Τα 6,3 πανε στα νηματα οκ. Τα αλλα που συνδεονται με την αλλη τροφοδοσια τι ειναι ?

και το FB ειναι απλα ενα γυφυρωμα απο το ενα στο αλλο fb?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλησπερα !. Τα 6,3 πανε στα νηματα οκ. Τα αλλα που συνδεονται με την αλλη τροφοδοσια τι ειναι ?
> 
> και το FB ειναι απλα ενα γυφυρωμα απο το ενα στο αλλο fb?



*F*eed*b*ack σημαίνει, λογικά ναι, εκεί όμως πιθανόν να χρειαστούν κάποιες επιμέρους ρυθμίσεις ....

----------


## nestoras

Δεν καταλαβα σε ποιο σχεδιο αναφερεστε αλλα αν ειναι σε PCB, το  FB συνηθως σημαινει:

ferrite bead

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν καταλαβα σε ποιο σχεδιο αναφερεστε αλλα αν ειναι σε PCB, το  FB συνηθως σημαινει:
> 
> ferrite bead



Το σχέδιο ειναι στην πρώτη σελίδα, από τον μετ/τή εξόδου στην κάθοδο μιας λυχνίας.

----------


## nestoras

> Το σχέδιο ειναι στην πρώτη σελίδα, από τον μετ/τή εξόδου στην κάθοδο μιας λυχνίας.



Ευχαριστω! Σε σχηματικο ειναι και είναι F.B. Δηλωνει net name οποτε δεν ειναι feritte bead  αλλα αγωγος που ενωνει αυτο το σημειο με το αλλο σημειο F.B

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Ευχαριστω! Σε σχηματικο ειναι και είναι F.B. Δηλωνει net name οποτε δεν ειναι feritte bead  αλλα αγωγος που ενωνει αυτο το σημειο με το αλλο σημειο F.B



Φιλε , FB σημαινει feedback , συνηθως αναφερεται ως NFB δλδ Negative Feedback ! .

----------


## nestoras

> Φιλε , FB σημαινει feedback , συνηθως αναφερεται ως NFB δλδ Negative Feedback ! .



Στα designators του pcb συνηθως σημαινει Feritte Bead.

Στο σχηματικο που παρατεθηκε προφανως ειναι ονομα κλαδου (net name).

----------


## kioan

> Σε σχηματικο ειναι και είναι F.B. Δηλωνει net name οποτε δεν ειναι feritte bead  αλλα αγωγος που ενωνει αυτο το σημειο με το αλλο σημειο F.B



Προφανώς και είναι net name!
Αυτό που ήθελε ο σχεδιαστής του να υποδηλώσει, είναι η παρακάτω σύνδεση:

----------

nestoras (30-01-21)

----------


## Dimitris AR

Οταν παιρνουμε σημα απο την εξοδο και ανατροφοδοτουμε την εισοδο , αυτο λεγεται στην γλωσσα των ηλεκτρονικων Αρνητικη Αναδραση !  :Smile:  .

----------


## kioan

> Οταν παιρνουμε σημα απο την εξοδο και ανατροφοδοτουμε την εισοδο , αυτο λεγεται στην γλωσσα των ηλεκτρονικων Αρνητικη Αναδραση !  .



Για την ακρίβεια, αυτό λέγεται απλώς ανάδραση (στη γλώσσα των ηλεκτρονικών και όχι μόνο). 
Το αν χαρακτηρίζεται θετική ή αρνητική, εξαρτάται απο τον τρόπο που αυτή επηρεάζει την είσοδο. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Για την ακρίβεια, αυτό λέγεται απλώς ανάδραση (στη γλώσσα των ηλεκτρονικών και όχι μόνο). 
> Το αν χαρακτηρίζεται θετική ή αρνητική, εξαρτάται απο τον τρόπο που αυτή επηρεάζει την είσοδο. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Εαν ειναι συμφασικη με την εισοδο τοτε γινεται θετικη η αναδραση και εχουμε ταλαντωση , εδω προφανως και ειναι σε αντιθετη φαση ( δλδ αρνητικη αναδραση ) αλλιως θα ταλαντωνε ο ενισχυτης ! .

----------


## Dimitris AR

Υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις που εαν εφαρμοσουμε ενα πολυ μικρο ποσοστο θετικης αναδρασης,τοτε αυξανουμε την ενισχυση του ενισχυτη και δεν εχουμε ταλαντωσεις , αλλα σε αυτη την περιπτωση ανεβαινουν οι παραμορφωσεις ! .

----------


## Dimitris AR

Βρε παιδια αμα ηταν net name οπως λετε δεν θα εβαζε ο ανθρωπος κανενα αλλο γραμμα, υπαρχουν τοσα και τοσα γραμματα απο το Α εως το Ζ ! , LOL  :Smile: .

----------


## kioan

Άρα όσοι δε θεωρείτε αυτόν τον συμβολισμό ως net name, δε συμφωνείτε και με την σύνδεση που σημείωσα με κόκκινο χρώμα στο μήνυμα #146, σωστά;

Δεν ισχύει δηλαδή αυτό:





> Αυτό που ήθελε ο σχεδιαστής του να υποδηλώσει, είναι η παρακάτω σύνδεση:




αλλά αν πιάνατε να υλοποιήσετε το συγκεκριμένο σχηματικό, θα το φτιάχνατε ακριβώς όπως παρακάτω. 
Δηλαδή με την αντίσταση που είναι παραλληλισμένη με τον πυκνωτή πάνω δεξιά να έχουν το ένα κοινό τους άκρο ασύνδετο στον αέρα, ε;

----------


## selectronic

> Βρε παιδια αμα ηταν net name οπως λετε δεν θα εβαζε ο ανθρωπος κανενα αλλο γραμμα, υπαρχουν τοσα και τοσα γραμματα απο το Α εως το Ζ ! , LOL .



Δεν πάει έτσι φίλε Δημήτρη, πολλές φορές βρίσκεις το Χ όνομα στο σχέδιο που ενώνει δύο διαφορετικά κομμάτια του κυκλώματος, πχ στην παρακάτω εικόνα, όπως τα "+5V" και "GND" θεωρείς ότι είναι όλα ενωμένα μεταξύ τους, έτσι και το ένα "USBVCC" ενώνεται με το άλλο.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Άρα όσοι δε θεωρείτε αυτόν τον συμβολισμό ως net name, δε συμφωνείτε και με την σύνδεση που σημείωσα με κόκκινο χρώμα στο μήνυμα #146, σωστά;
> 
> Δεν ισχύει δηλαδή αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> αλλά αν πιάνατε να υλοποιήσετε το συγκεκριμένο σχηματικό, θα το φτιάχνατε ακριβώς όπως παρακάτω. 
> Δηλαδή με την αντίσταση που είναι παραλληλισμένη με τον πυκνωτή πάνω δεξιά να έχουν το ένα κοινό τους άκρο ασύνδετο στον αέρα, ε;



Αυτο που λεω απλα ειναι οτι το FB σημαινει αναδραση  , σαφως και  ενωνωνται τα δυο σημεια μεταξυ τους , αλλιως πως θα εχουμε αναδραση στο  κυκλωμα ,εκτος εαν μερικοι δεν ξερουν ουτε τα βασικα , αλλα μην παιζουν  με τις λεξεις μερικοι για εντυπωσιασμο , το ειπα και μερικα ποστ πιο  πριν ανατροφοδοτηση , παιρνουμε απο την εξοδο σημα ( καταλληλα μειωμενο )  και τροφοδοτουμε με αυτο την εισοδο , τι αλλο να πω . Σε ολα τα σχεδια  ενισχυτων , η αναδραση συμβολιζεται  με FB , δεν ειναι θεμα net name ,  αν ηταν αλλος κλαδος θα εβαζα εγω τουλαχιστον Α στο ενα σημειο και Α στο  αλλο και θα ενωνωνταν μεταξυ τους , Β στο ενα και Β στο αλλο και θα  ενωνωνταν μεταξυ τους , τι δεν ειναι κατανοητο ? .

----------


## kioan

Εάν με το _"εκτος εαν μερικοι δεν ξερουν ουτε τα βασικα"_ εννοείς την απλή ανάγνωση και κατανόηση μιας απλής ερώτησης, τότε ναι, μερικοί δεν ξέρουν ούτε τα βασικά.

Η αρχική ερώτηση ήταν επί λέξει:




> το FB ειναι απλα ενα γυφυρωμα απο το ενα στο αλλο fb?



Απαντώντας ακριβώς σε αυτήν την απορία γράψαμε διάφοροι πως είναι όντως γεφύρωμα του ενός σημείου με το άλλο μιας και πρόκειται για net name.

Στη συνέχεια όμως όντως εμφανίστηκαν_ "μερικοί που παίζουν με τις λέξεις για εντυπωσιασμό"_  και άρχισαν την ανάλυση για το πως η έννοια feedback (σκέτη, χωρίς χαρακτηρισμό negative) σημαίνει αρνητική ανάδραση και άλλα διάφορα, κανένα από τα οποία δεν απαντούσε στην αρχική ερώτηση του χρήστη. Ήταν μάλιστα τέτοια η μανία τους για εντυπωσιασμό που μέσα σε 18 ώρες έγραψαν, όχι ένα, όχι δύο, αλλά τρία συνεχόμενα μηνύματα μόνοι τους, χωρίς να τους έχει απαντήσει κανένας άλλος ενδιάμεσα.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Φιλε , FB σημαινει feedback , συνηθως αναφερεται ως NFB δλδ Negative Feedback ! .



Eδω φιλε Kioan , βλεπεις τι γραφω και οτι ξερω τι σημαινει FB και  NFB , ασχολιεμαι με ενισχυτες πολλα χρονια και ειδικα με λαμπατους , το 1995 εφτιαξα τον πρωτο μου λαμπατο ενισχυτη , δεν θα μου πεις εσυ λοιπον τι ξερω και τι δεν ξερω , αλλωστε ευκολο ειναι, οποιος θελει να ψαξει και να δει τα γραφομενα μου και τις κατασκευες μου στο φορουμ , ουτε παιζω με τις λεξεις ουτε τιποτα , αλλοι τα κανουν αυτα , τωρα εαν εσυ η καποιος αλλος θελει να ερμηνευσει τα γραφομενα μου ετσι οπως τον βολευουν για καποιο σκοπο , τοτε αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα .

----------


## nestoras

Δηλαδή αν αντί για F.B. στο σχηματικό έγραφε πχ "SIGNAL" δε θα λειτουργούσε σαν ανάδραση η συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση?
Αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε είναι ότι το σημαντικό είναι ότι τα δύο αυτά σημεία ενώνονται μεταξύ τους ανεξαρτήτου ονόματος.

----------


## Dimitris AR

> Δηλαδή αν αντί για F.B. στο σχηματικό έγραφε πχ "SIGNAL" δε θα λειτουργούσε σαν ανάδραση η συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση?
> Αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε είναι ότι το σημαντικό είναι ότι τα δύο αυτά σημεία ενώνονται μεταξύ τους ανεξαρτήτου ονόματος.




Ναι εννοειται οτι ενωνονται μεταξυ τους , τα ειπαμε αυτα και ναι θα λειτουργησει ως αναδραση , αλλα οταν βαζεις και την σωστη ορολογια στο σημειο εκεινο τοτε ειναι ακομα καλυτερα , αυτο θελω να πω , γιαυτο και εκανα την εξηγηση του τι σημαινει FB ,  τωρα οπως λες αν βαλεις την λεξη signal τοτε "χτυπαει" ασχημα διοτι signal βαζουμε οταν προκειται για εισοδο , ειναι θεμα ορολογιας ! .

----------


## stone77

Τελικά παιδιά η καραντίνα μας έκανε καλό... Πάνω που άρχιζα να ξεκολλάω τα καλώδια για να φτιάξω απ την αρχή το αριστερό κανάλι που είχε το θέμα με το ξύσιμο... Διαπίστωσα ότι το καλώδιο της ανάδρασης ήταν αυτό που δημιουργούσε το πρόβλημα... Τέλος καλό όλα καλά...σε λίγο θα δείτε και το αποτέλεσμα...!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stone77

Θα ακολουθήσει και βιντεακι... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stone77

Ετοιμος και ο μικρός!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aris285

πολυ ωραιο. Μπραβο
δεν βλεπω ομως star ground και θα σε μαλωσω.
πες μας και πως παιζει.

----------

stone77 (30-03-21)

----------


## stone77

Καλησπέρα και πάλι σε όλη την ομάδα... Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι η ποιότητα του ενισχυτή είναι απίστευτη... Ελάχιστος βόμβος που σίγουρα έχει να κάνει με τις καλωδιώσεις.... Όσον αφορά το star ground υπάρχει στο κύκλωμα αλλά δεν φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία γιατί είναι κάτω από την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού....ακολουθεί και μια φώτο από τον παλμογραφο που έκανα μια σύντομη μέτρηση... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

